# It was all, that I could do, to keep from drivlin



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

New driveler.

My first.

I'd like to thank momma, and my agent...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey SW i like that David Allen Coe title.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey SW i like that David Allen Coe title.



Thank ya, thank ya very much.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

I left her with slip I did bout all 1 feller could


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> New driveler.
> 
> My first.
> 
> I'd like to thank momma, and my agent...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

blast if JeffC aint still slippin round


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> New driveler.
> 
> My first.
> 
> I'd like to thank momma, and my agent...



 is I yer agent


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

your fired SW. forgot the 



people gunna get lost.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> is I yer agent



You can be.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

slip said:


> your fired SW. forgot the
> 
> 
> 
> people gunna get lost.



I tolt him that


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 9, 2010)

This place got mo fast curves than the Datona 500.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 9, 2010)

So Hank, when you going to Liberty?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

I been dozin' in and out


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I tolt him that



must not a said it lout enough.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

slip said:


> your fired SW. forgot the
> 
> 
> 
> people gunna get lost.



Oops.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> This place got mo fast curves than the Datona 500.



sometimes


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> So Hank, when you going to Liberty?



tolt ya last drivel he aint herd me or hed pay me not to


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I been dozin' in and out



really, I didnt notice


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

slip said:


> must not a said it lout enough.



lout as I could type


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

bugger aint ded yet


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Nite y'all...carry on.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 9, 2010)

hello


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Nite y'all...carry on.



Nite SW


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> really, I didnt notice



I barely hung on to see y'all TRY to kill the other one....and get this 'un started

But now it's......snore snore snore......

Nite fellars: Hankus, Sweetwater, Ht, slip....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm  

luck slip on that last post standin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Nite JeffC


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Nite y'all...carry on.





Jeff C. said:


> I barely hung on to see y'all TRY to kill the other one....and get this 'un started
> 
> But now it's......snore snore snore......
> 
> Nite fellars: Hankus, Sweetwater, Ht, slip....



Night SW and Jeff.


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

slip said:


> Night SW and Jeff.



and Hankus


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I been dozin' in and out


Hey Jeff.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> tolt ya last drivel he aint herd me or hed pay me not to


Had to go ketchup.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 9, 2010)

Geez yall run the other thread into the ground


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Geez yall run the other thread into the ground


Hey Snowy, how'd it go today?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Slip. It's almost Blast time.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Snowy, how'd it go today?


Hey Craig 

Err...with???? agility test or chicks?


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Geez yall run the other thread into the ground



Hey agian Where you run off to earlier.. And thats a mighty cute avatar there


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey agian Where you run off to earlier.. And thats a mighty cute avatar there



Hey again DJ  Had a phone call  I had to take 

and thanks!  Thats my Aimee... hamin it up for the camera


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Craig
> 
> Err...with???? agility test or chicks?


With agility.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey DJ. Man you stealthy tonite.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey again DJ  Had a phone call  I had to take
> 
> and thanks!  Thats my Aimee... hamin it up for the camera


Cute.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> With agility.



Oh, that was Tuesday! Passed with flying colors


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh, that was Tuesday! Passed with flying colors


 Told ya didn't i? Now on to good things. What's next?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, awake time has been baked out. Must recharge.
 Deader an a box of hammers. Nite all.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Told ya didn't i? Now on to good things. What's next?


Paperwork, yuk 


hogtrap44 said:


> Well, awake time has been baked out. Must recharge.
> Deader an a box of hammers. Nite all.



Night Craig!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Mornen to all yall that comes in


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 9, 2010)

HEEEEEELLLLLLOOOOOOO anybody home?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 9, 2010)

WAKE UP!!!





OK...my job is done here!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 9, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> WAKE UP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go back to bed.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 9, 2010)

Mornin folks!  Best drivlin thread title yet!!   now that song is stuck in me head.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

I likes it sho nuff better than the last one


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 9, 2010)

Morning Peeps.   Ya'll have A Great Friday....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 9, 2010)

Mornin' Peeps!!!! Drive-by, I am goin' in...holler atcha later.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 9, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin' Peeps!!!! Drive-by, I am goin' in...holler atcha later.



Did ya forget something?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mornin' Yall.  3.5 more hours of this thing called work and I'm on vacation.   7 days of fishing on the beach, in the bay, on the pier, and even a trip to the Gulf Stream is planned.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.  3.5 more hours of this thing called work and I'm on vacation.   7 days of fishing on the beach, in the bay, on the pier, and even a trip to the Gulf Stream is planned.



Where ya goin to?

Mornin everyone.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Mornin y'all!!! It's Friday!!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Where ya goin to?
> 
> Mornin everyone.



Charleston/Folly Beach.  Never been fishing there so it should be interesting.  I've done 4 weeks of researching to figure out where and how to fish it.  I've always done my salt water fishing in the Gulf.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2010)

'Morning ya'll, headed to Macon shortly.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin y'all!!! It's Friday!!!!!



Mornin.



jsullivan03 said:


> Charleston/Folly Beach.  Never been fishing there so it should be interesting.  I've done 4 weeks of researching to figure out where and how to fish it.  I've always done my salt water fishing in the Gulf.



Have fun. Go get on them kings.



Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning ya'll, headed to Macon shortly.



Mornin quack. If I had known coozie was gonna make a stop in my county....I'd of swung by before heading to my previous engagement.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin.



Hey Sweetwater!!!



Mornin Quack!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 9, 2010)

Good Morning Peeps!




Quack!  Change yo avatar!  grrrrrrr....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now what's wrong wid Miss Sarah's errrr.....tattoo.

Mornin.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Quack!  Change yo avatar!  grrrrrrr....





Mornin Sista!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

oh lawd, what have i got myself in to? So much to do, so little time. I picked a bad day to do some projects! On a good note, I ain't at work!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Now what's wrong wid Miss Sarah's errrr.....tattoo.
> 
> Mornin.



Nothin' is wrong with it!  But she's gonna kill Quack when she finds out!

How's you been SW?



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin Sista!!!



Hey Sista!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, what have i got myself in to? So much to do, so little time. I picked a bad day to do some projects! On a good note, I ain't at work!



Hey Robert!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 9, 2010)

Drive By


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, what have i got myself in to? So much to do, so little time. I picked a bad day to do some projects! On a good note, I ain't at work!



you better get busy ya got some pigs to kill


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 9, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Drive By



we got caprisun in the  fridge and new crocs is ya stay longer


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, what have i got myself in to? So much to do, so little time. I picked a bad day to do some projects! On a good note, I ain't at work!



If you were a little closer...I'd help ya out with your golf cart seat. I got routers, bandsaw, jigsaws, and skills.

Mornin Robert.



OutFishHim said:


> Nothin' is wrong with it!  But she's gonna kill Quack when she finds out!
> 
> How's you been SW?



Great. And you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Sweetwater!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Quack!!!




Hiya Karen!!




OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning Peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rgggggg.... NO!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Robert!


Hiya, OFHbabe! 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Drive By


seeya Tripod! 


jmfauver said:


> you better get busy ya got some pigs to kill


Sir, yessir!
okay, headed to Lowes. This oughta be fun.....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, what have i got myself in to? So much to do, so little time. I picked a bad day to do some projects! On a good note, I ain't at work!



Hey Robert!!! Not working is always good.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> New driveler.
> 
> My first.
> 
> I'd like to thank momma, and my agent...















 good one! 



slip said:


> your fired SW. forgot the
> 
> 
> 
> people gunna get lost.



 we got you trained! 


Morning Folks!

I SEE DAYLIGHT!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> we got caprisun in the  fridge and new crocs is ya stay longer






I guess I might be here awhile


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, OFHbabe!
> 
> seeya Tripod!
> 
> ...



Good Moring Brother Robert!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Mornin keebs....glad ya liked it.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 9, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Drive By



Hi!



rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, OFHbabe!
> 
> seeya Tripod!
> 
> ...



I went yesterday and bought a new gazebo for my deck!  Originally $500, marked down to $250.  And then I talked another $50 off it....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Morning Folks!
> 
> I SEE DAYLIGHT!!



Mornin!!!  

You gonna be busy today?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi!
> 
> :



Bonjour


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> I went yesterday and bought a new gazebo for my deck!  Originally $500, marked down to $250.  And then I talked another $50 off it....





"Talked"???   I bet they just knocked the $50 off to get you to STOP talking...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> I went yesterday and bought a new gazebo for my deck!  Originally $500, marked down to $250.  And then I talked another $50 off it....



Poor guy never had a chance...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Great. And you?



Pretty darn good!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Karen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reab!



Keebs said:


> good one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey ya Sista!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Talked"???   I bet they just knocked the $50 off to get you to STOP talking...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 9, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bonjour







Hooked On Quack said:


> "Talked"???   I bet they just knocked the $50 off to get you to STOP talking...







Sweetwater said:


> Poor guy never had a chance...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin keebs....glad ya liked it.


Love me some DAC!! 



OutFishHim said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> I went yesterday and bought a new gazebo for my deck!  Originally $500, marked down to $250.  And then I talked another $50 off it....


I know who to take shopping with me now! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin!!!
> 
> You gonna be busy today?


eehh, not too bad, mainly copy & paste all the sign up sheets, got a board meeting (I've done my part of that) and answer the phone.............. always have time for you & da boys though!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> "Talked"???   I bet they just knocked the $50 off to get you to STOP talking...






OutFishHim said:


> Pretty darn good!
> Reab!
> Hey ya Sista!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> I went yesterday and bought a new gazebo for my deck!  Originally $500, marked down to $250.  And then I talked another $50 off it....



So what did you use as a bargaining tool(s)?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> eehh, not too bad, mainly copy & paste all the sign up sheets, got a board meeting (I've done my part of that) and answer the phone.............. always have time for you & da boys though!!



I'll give ya a call if I can swing by. 


Well, I gotta go get ready to get my hair cut. Y'all have a good day!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So what did you use as a bargaining tool(s)?



puppies...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So what did you use as a bargaining tool(s)?



Tight tank top and talked about fishing....



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'll give ya a call if I can swing by.
> 
> 
> Well, I gotta go get ready to get my hair cut. Y'all have a good day!!!!



I cut my own hair the other day!  It hadn't been cut in over a year!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2010)

Just passin` thru and want to say howdy. Been busy, and still busy...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Love me some DAC!!



Yep...me too.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'll give ya a call if I can swing by.
> 
> 
> Well, I gotta go get ready to get my hair cut. Y'all have a good day!!!!



Have a good day.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Tight tank top and talked about fishing....
> 
> Lemme see.
> 
> ...



Afro afro!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Tight tank top and talked about fishing....



TTIWWP....



Nicodemus said:


> Just passin` thru and want to say howdy. Been busy, and still busy...



Howdy Nic....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just passin` thru and want to say howdy. Been busy, and still busy...



Howdy Nick!



BBQBOSS said:


> Afro afro!!



I only trimmed it!  And shortened the layers a little bit....Idgit!






they are finally taking down the power pole that the drunks hit 3 years ago on my corner!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just passin` thru and want to say howdy. Been busy, and still busy...


 thanks for reminding me............ later ya'll.. 



Sweetwater said:


> Yep...me too.
> Have a good day.



Ever seen him in concert?  
I have, just once though!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> thanks for reminding me............ later ya'll..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw....never did.

I had to stop going to concerts due to my hearing.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> :
> Ever seen him in concert?
> I have, just once though!



I've seen him many times.....remember he signed an article of my clothing when I was on his tour bus?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I've seen him many times.....remember he signed an article of my clothing when I was on his tour bus?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Howdy Nick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there, fixed it fer ya.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> there, fixed it fer ya.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>



What?



BBQBOSS said:


> there, fixed it fer ya.



Bad Boss!


I did no such thing.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok, guys......gotta go get my deck ready!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, guys......gotta go get my deck ready!



Have a good un.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think the clock has stopped.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I think the clock has stopped.



Funny how that happens.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

How'd that happen?
Cost of sheet of plywood to replace rotten golf cart seat: $9
everything i bought to use to accomplish task: $81
Good thing i don't do this for a living....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How'd that happen?
> Cost of sheet of plywood to replace rotten golf cart seat: $9
> everything i bought to use to accomplish task: $81
> Good thing i don't do this for a living....



It's hard to go in Lowe's or an outdoors store and not kill a $100 bill.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Thump...thump..

Is this thang on?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 9, 2010)

sweetwater said:


> thump...thump..
> 
> Is this thang on?





no!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Thump...thump..
> 
> Is this thang on?



You Thumpin the wrong thing


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> no!!



Danggitt



wickedjester said:


> You Thumpin the wrong thing


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Danggitt



Thats what happens when you forget to plug it in...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Thats what happens when you forget to plug it in...



Yeah...it sure works better thataway.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

Its hot, the screws are breaking my hand saw, and my dremel( Where's Garcia?) is dead as a doornail.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Thump...thump..
> 
> Is this thang on?


Well, it weren't but I guess it is now! 



wickedjester said:


> You Thumpin the wrong thing






jmfauver said:


> no!!



 I thoughts yous was 'sposed to keep the juice goin to it?!?!  

 Headed to Pizza Hut to pick up lunch.......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Its hot, the screws are breaking my hand saw, and my dremel( Where's Garcia?) is dead as a doornail.



 I sowwy, Wobert...............


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Its hot, the screws are breaking my hand saw, and my dremel( Where's Garcia?) is dead as a doornail.



Know anyone with a sawzall?


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well, it weren't but I guess it is now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2sxhxdLszsY&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2sxhxdLszsY&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Know anyone with a sawzall?



Yep. Me. I've tried to use it before. Don't trust it because that blade has an evil mind of its own. 

I got the screws out with a handsaw and pliers followed by a hammer to break them off. The spooky thing is i keep measuring the handles and brackets and pre-assembled them AND THEY FIT correctly. Gotta be a mistake somewhere. Anyway, remember those 2000 staples i pulled out last night? I'm about to put 2000 back in. I figure the staple gun will have my hands looking like crab claws by the time i'm done.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Know anyone with a sawzall?


 He sure does!!  (Don't know if he wants to drive a 2 hr round trip to borrow it though... ) 



wickedjester said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it weren't but I guess it is now!
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Me. I've tried to use it before. Don't trust it because that blade has an evil mind of its own.
> 
> I got the screws out with a handsaw and pliers followed by a hammer to break them off. The spooky thing is i keep measuring the handles and brackets and pre-assembled them AND THEY FIT correctly. Gotta be a mistake somewhere. Anyway, remember those 2000 staples i pulled out last night? I'm about to put 2000 back in. I figure the staple gun will have my hands looking like crab claws by the time i'm done.



 Wobert, if *I* can operate one of them thangs you can too!  Got an electric stapler??  I likey that kind!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

Did anyone see where Ken Cook (Fox 5 ATL Chief Meteorologist) baked cookies on the dashboard of a car yesterday??


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He sure does!!  (Don't know if he wants to drive a 2 hr round trip to borrow it though... )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wobert, if *I* can operate one of them thangs you can too!  Got an electric stapler??  I likey that kind!



I'm not mechanically inclined at all, Hunnypot. I've spent my whole life being the best nerd/geek i can be and missed out on a lot of things. I've gotten better but there are still some things i have to learn as i go. 
okay, time to upholster this thang......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > He sure does!!  (Don't know if he wants to drive a 2 hr round trip to borrow it though... )
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm not mechanically inclined at all, Hunnypot. I've spent my whole life being the best nerd/geek i can be and missed out on a lot of things. I've gotten better but there are still some things i have to learn as i go.
> okay, time to upholster this thang......



I'd rather you be good at what you do than worry 'bout the rest!   that's what friends are for anyway!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 9, 2010)

Gazebo up and taking up the whole deck!


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> wickedjester said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know yet, gotta wait on da board members to get here........... but they smell soooo good!
> ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just swooooping thru!     Happy Friday everybody!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Just swooooping thru!     Happy Friday everybody!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Gazebo up and taking up the whole deck!


 Good Deal!! 



wickedjester said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Sneak a piece Baby!
> ...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 9, 2010)

Sprinklers and beer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi everyone!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sprinklers and beer!






Jeff C. said:


> Hi everyone!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## pbradley (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you know, you go out of your way to create a whole thread for some people Around the Campfire and they just ignore you and ignore you...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sprinklers and beer!



I wish


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi everyone!!!



still dozin or is ya upp


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Me. I've tried to use it before. Don't trust it because that blade has an evil mind of its own.
> 
> I got the screws out with a handsaw and pliers followed by a hammer to break them off. The spooky thing is i keep measuring the handles and brackets and pre-assembled them AND THEY FIT correctly. Gotta be a mistake somewhere. Anyway, remember those 2000 staples i pulled out last night? I'm about to put 2000 back in. I figure the staple gun will have my hands looking like crab claws by the time i'm done.



Just keep grinding bro.



Keebs said:


> He sure does!!  (Don't know if he wants to drive a 2 hr round trip to borrow it though... )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi everyone!!!



Jeff!



Hankus said:


> I wish



Fun times, fun times!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2010)

pbradley said:


> you know, you go out of your way to create a whole thread for some people Around the Campfire and they just ignore you and ignore you...


   



wickedjester said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Good Deal!!
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> Fun times, fun times!



aint no fun here jus work with no end in sight


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> still dozin or is ya upp



I's partially up 



Sweetwater said:


> Just keep grinding bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

anybody got a band aid? I just shot myself in the hand with a staple gun. Don't worry, its already quit bleeding. Time for a Mountain Dew....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Cool...I think?



Deck is 16x16....gazebo is 10x12......It looks like a desert palace!



Keebs said:


>



I think he's refering to the thread called hey Keebs.......but I could be wrong....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

pbradley said:


> you know, you go out of your way to create a whole thread for some people Around the Campfire and they just ignore you and ignore you...



I was gonna post in that thread, but I feel my FIMD actin' up today soooo.....I refrained


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin for Beer30!!! Backache....no good meds



Honey, it was beer thirty an hour ago!



Hankus said:


> aint no fun here jus work with no end in sight



Sucks for you.......I'm on number 2.....



rhbama3 said:


> anybody got a band aid? I just shot myself in the hand with a staple gun. Don't worry, its already quit bleeding. Time for a Mountain Dew....



Poor Robert!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody got a band aid? I just shot myself in the hand with a staple gun. Don't worry, its already quit bleeding. Time for a Mountain Dew....



Yer supposed to staple the wood..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Honey, it was beer thirty an hour ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My biological clock must have gotten off somehow.

Thanks for the update.....guzzle guzzle!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> My biological clock must have gotten off somehow.
> 
> Thanks for the update.....guzzle guzzle!!!



If OFH said it...it must be true....

Guzzle...guzzle....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> My biological clock must have gotten off somehow.
> 
> Thanks for the update.....guzzle guzzle!!!



No prob!



Sweetwater said:


> If OFH said it...it must be true....
> 
> Guzzle...guzzle....



That's right!


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

what up yall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

slip said:


> what up yall.



Just lubricating the backbone.....if you know what I mean

What you doin today slip???


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

slip said:


> what up yall.



Suuuuuup?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> If OFH said it...it must be true....
> 
> Guzzle...guzzle....



I'm runnin'with it


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yer supposed to staple the wood..



well, i fired it and nothing happened so i looked in the little window on the side and it looked like staples were still in it. So, i fired it again and it worked. But i didn't have it on the wood at the time. I didn't remember staplers having such good aerodynamics. 

Oh well, it gave the WOW's a chuckle.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i fired it and nothing happened so i looked in the little window on the side and it looked like staples were still in it. So, i fired it again and it worked. But i didn't have it on the wood at the time. I didn't remember staplers having such good aerodynamics.
> 
> Oh well, it gave the WOW's a chuckle.



When I was doing museum work, I was nailing the jamb(long) side of a mitered wall together using 1 1/4" narrow crown staples. While using the middle finger of my left hand to hold the pieces flush, half of the staple hit something in the wood and came out the top....right through my middle finger....Sticking out above it by about 3/4 inch.


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Just lubricating the backbone.....if you know what I mean
> 
> What you doin today slip???





Sweetwater said:


> Suuuuuup?



not much...too hot to do much outside right now...
or atleast thats my excuse


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 9, 2010)

hawt hawt hawt, yuk! I'm ready for a cooling trend


----------



## pbradley (Jul 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hawt hawt hawt, yuk! I'm ready for a cooling trend




October, maybe November.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hawt hawt hawt, yuk! I'm ready for a cooling trend



No doubt.

Afternoon snowy.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hawt hawt hawt, yuk! I'm ready for a cooling trend



Wanna go swimming?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 9, 2010)

Afternoon drive by.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.... another hot one today ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

I haven't done a MQ lately, so......





Sweetwater said:


> When I was doing museum work, I was nailing the jamb(long) side of a mitered wall together using 1 1/4" narrow crown staples. While using the middle finger of my left hand to hold the pieces flush, half of the staple hit something in the wood and came out the top....right through my middle finger....Sticking out above it by about 3/4 inch.




OUCH!!!!



slip said:


> not much...too hot to do much outside right now...
> or atleast thats my excuse



I've relinquished all my duties for today....except for maybe some cooking and



SnowHunter said:


> hawt hawt hawt, yuk! I'm ready for a cooling trend



 My method...and AC



pbradley said:


> October, maybe November.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Afternoon drive by.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Sista!  How's the packing going?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Wanna go swimming?



That's a loaded question...

Jeff C. said in another thread that we wouldn't need our noodles...


YaraG. said:


> Afternoon drive by.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Afternoon Yara.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 9, 2010)

pbradley said:


> October, maybe November.


Yeah yeah 

Hi Phillip 



Sweetwater said:


> No doubt.
> 
> Afternoon snowy.


Hey SW, how goes it?



OutFishHim said:


> Wanna go swimming?


Ohh, that sounds refreshing 

Wonder if I could use the excuse to get a good size wading pool for ducks, to get another one for me n the kids 


YaraG. said:


> Afternoon drive by.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey YaraPackinMamaSista!!!  Hows packin comin along? 


Jeff C. said:


> I haven't done a MQ lately, so......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AC works wonders


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> That's a loaded question...
> 
> Jeff C. said in another thread that we wouldn't need our noodles...
> 
> ...






We'll just bring our FLOATIES!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jul 9, 2010)

good afternoon to all you driveling drivelers


----------



## pbradley (Jul 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah yeah
> 
> Hi Phillip



Hello Grey Lady.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Going good snowy...and you?






Mrs. Armytaco said:


> good afternoon to all you driveling drivelers



Afternoon ma'am.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 9, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Hello Grey Lady.



 just an old maid now


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 9, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> good afternoon to all you driveling drivelers


Hey MAT, sounds like you been busy lately! 


Sweetwater said:


> Going good snowy...and you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good here, thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Afternoon drive by.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy Ms Yara!!!



Mrs. Armytaco said:


> good afternoon to all you driveling drivelers



AFT to you Ms At!!!



pbradley said:


> Hello Grey Lady.



pb.....you gonna be hangin around for a bit today???....I might need some Back-up (strings pulled)  _meds are kickin in_


----------



## pbradley (Jul 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> just an old maid now




Aw, Nic.  You don't look a day over 30.


----------



## pbradley (Jul 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Ms Yara!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




actually, I was gonna run out and grab some lunch and a lake Oconee map, but I'll be back.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

I just drove my golf cart around the block for the first time this year. Filled up battery cells and charged last night, and the new seat looks great! Looking forward to sneaking up on the piggies in the morning because unlike the 4-wheeler, they'll never hear us coming in close. Between Bugsy, Fishbait and I, that thing is gonna look like a battleship with all the guns sticking out of it!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 9, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Aw, Nic.  You don't look a day over 30.



aww, such the sweetheart


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I just drove my golf cart around the block for the first time this year. Filled up battery cells and charged last night, and the new seat looks great! Looking forward to sneaking up on the piggies in the morning because unlike the 4-wheeler, they'll never hear us coming in close. Between Bugsy, Fishbait and I, that thing is gonna look like a battleship with all the guns sticking out of it!



wooohooo!!!  Getcha some armor plating for that thang and yall will be set


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> wooohooo!!!  Getcha some armor plating for that thang and yall will be set



good idea! 

Bubbette.........can i buy some Kevlar? Pwease?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good idea!
> 
> Bubbette.........can i buy some Kevlar? Pwease?



  

Now I gotta  cuz Bubbette is gonna strangle me for suggesting that


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I just drove my golf cart around the block for the first time this year. Filled up battery cells and charged last night, and the new seat looks great! Looking forward to sneaking up on the piggies in the morning because unlike the 4-wheeler, they'll never hear us coming in close. Between Bugsy, Fishbait and I, that thing is gonna look like a battleship with all the guns sticking out of it!



Gonna call the golf cart the redneck hog eradicator??......Oh and if the rifle dry fires........keep your hand away from the end of the barrel a rifle stings a bit more than a staple gun


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon ma'am.



I love your avatar sweetwater. I love her movies! 



SnowHunter said:


> Hey MAT, sounds like you been busy lately!



I have been. So I'm enjoying the down time right now and enjoying catching up with my favorite people. 



Jeff C. said:


> AFT to you Ms At!!!







rhbama3 said:


> I just drove my golf cart around the block for the first time this year. Filled up battery cells and charged last night, and the new seat looks great! Looking forward to sneaking up on the piggies in the morning because unlike the 4-wheeler, they'll never hear us coming in close. Between Bugsy, Fishbait and I, that thing is gonna look like a battleship with all the guns sticking out of it!



I hope y'all have an awesome hunt!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I just drove my golf cart around the block for the first time this year. Filled up battery cells and charged last night, and the new seat looks great! Looking forward to sneaking up on the piggies in the morning because unlike the 4-wheeler, they'll never hear us coming in close. Between Bugsy, Fishbait and I, that thing is gonna look like a battleship with all the guns sticking out of it!





Shoot....before you know it bama, it'll look like this: 


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kDklUq2mcCA&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kDklUq2mcCA&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Gonna call the golf cart the redneck hog eradicator??......Oh and if the rifle dry fires........keep your hand away from the end of the barrel a rifle stings a bit more than a staple gun



shouldn't you be cutting, sewing somebody right now? Get back to work, Big'un!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

What's up KYBH??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> shouldn't you be cutting, sewing somebody right now? Get back to work, Big'un!



just got the call   well..... back to the pile!!!! I REALLY LOVE BEIN ON CALL


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> just got the call   well..... back to the pile!!!! I REALLY LOVE BEIN ON CALL



Ya'll go ahead and fix everybody before i get back Monday. I'll need a couple of days off to get over being off a couple of days.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good idea!
> 
> Bubbette.........can i buy some Kevlar? Pwease?



NO!!! I told you before, no more toys till you kill sumpin!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 9, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Gonna call the golf cart the redneck hog eradicator??......Oh and if the rifle dry fires........keep your hand away from the end of the barrel a rifle stings a bit more than a staple gun



Don't give him any ideas! He's perfectly able to get hurt all by himself!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I just drove my golf cart around the block for the first time this year. Filled up battery cells and charged last night, and the new seat looks great! Looking forward to sneaking up on the piggies in the morning because unlike the 4-wheeler, they'll never hear us coming in close. Between Bugsy, Fishbait and I, that thing is gonna look like a battleship with all the guns sticking out of it!



Great, you done went and stapled your hand to the seat didn't ya.  I always knew you and fishbait were pretty darned close, but you didn't have to resort to such measures if you wanted to pinch his hiney.     

I'll ride on the roof and hunt from there.  With the new HSS that fishbait bought me, I feel 10 feet tall and bulletproof.  

Or at least like I'm wearing a parachute and a diaper.      



Do I need to run back up to Tractor Supply and pick up some purple vet-wrap?


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Great, you done went and stapled your hand to the seat didn't ya.  I always knew you and fishbait were pretty darned close, but you didn't have to resort to such measures if you wanted to pinch his hiney.
> 
> I'll ride on the roof and hunt from there.  With the new HSS that fishbait bought me, I feel 10 feet tall and bulletproof.
> 
> ...



He aint gonna pinch Fishbait's hiney cause that would make Quack jealous. 

He don't need vet wrap, he needs a surgeon to go with y'all. I don't even think a first aid kit would be enough!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!  How's the packing going?





Sweetwater said:


> That's a loaded question...
> 
> Jeff C. said in another thread that we wouldn't need our noodles...
> 
> ...





SnowHunter said:


> Yeah yeah
> 
> Hi Phillip
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Ms Yara!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Afternoon ya'll ... the packing .. well it's going. I tried to do too much at once and twisted my right wrist. I've got the kids almost all done thank God... moving company has been called, utilities scheduled, & now more packing
I hear it reached 100 deg. in GA today... did it really?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Don't give him any ideas! He's perfectly able to get hurt all by himself!


Too late. read back a little ways.


turtlebug said:


> Great, you done went and stapled your hand to the seat didn't ya.  I always knew you and fishbait were pretty darned close, but you didn't have to resort to such measures if you wanted to pinch his hiney.
> 
> I'll ride on the roof and hunt from there.  With the new HSS that fishbait bought me, I feel 10 feet tall and bulletproof.
> 
> ...


Thats a good idea! The brakes don't work on the golfcart but we never used them anyway. Hang on!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 9, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> He aint gonna pinch Fishbait's hiney cause that would make Quack jealous.
> 
> He don't need vet wrap, he needs a surgeon to go with y'all. I don't even think a first aid kit would be enough!





Well, I always carry vet wrap (cause it's cheaper than coban, just not latex free) in hot pink, purple, safety orange and such when I'm around Muddy, Nick and any of those rock pickin folks cause they usually try to amputate something. 

It was a relief to have a friend like Wobbert-Woo  who wasn't always shedding blood every time we turned around. 

Apparently I was fooled and it was just a matter of time.    


Fire ants..... pressure washer.....


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Too late. read back a little ways.
> 
> Thats a good idea! The brakes don't work on the golfcart but we never used them anyway. Hang on!



I'd really hate to have to waste a fairly expensive bullet just to blow out a golfcart tire.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I always carry vet wrap (cause it's cheaper than coban, just not latex free) in hot pink, purple, safety orange and such when I'm around Muddy, Nick and any of those rock pickin folks cause they usually try to amputate something.
> 
> It was a relief to have a friend like Wobbert-Woo  who wasn't always shedding blood every time we turned around.
> 
> ...


The pressure washer and fire ants was a couple of years ago!
Like i said, most of the skin grew back in a couple of months.

Man, the things i gotta put up with around dis house( besides injuries).
It is so hot outside! Can't stay out for more than a few minutes.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Too late. read back a little ways.



Fishbait said you big showoff. You just had to be the one to draw first blood this weekend didn't ya.    



Alrighty then, off to do some cleaning and packing. Gotta clean Gabby up, sharpen broadheads and paint my toenails gunmetal grey. 

I'm going whole hog this weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait said you big showoff. You just had to be the one to draw first blood this weekend didn't ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In case any of ya'll are wondering what a weekend of hog hunting with TBug Tackleberry looks like:
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FJdmnMtpAwI&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FJdmnMtpAwI&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I always carry vet wrap (cause it's cheaper than coban, just not latex free) in hot pink, purple, safety orange and such when I'm around Muddy, Nick and any of those rock pickin folks cause they usually try to amputate something.
> 
> It was a relief to have a friend like Wobbert-Woo  who wasn't always shedding blood every time we turned around.
> 
> ...



Staple gun, exacto knives, airplane glue, I could go on.



rhbama3 said:


> The pressure washer and fire ants was a couple of years ago!
> Like i said, most of the skin grew back in a couple of months.
> 
> Man, the things i gotta put up with around dis house( besides injuries).
> It is so hot outside! Can't stay out for more than a few minutes.




What are you having to put up with? You're home alone?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Afternoon ya'll ... the packing .. well it's going. I tried to do too much at once and twisted my right wrist. I've got the kids almost all done thank God... moving company has been called, utilities scheduled, & now more packing
> I hear it reached 100 deg. in GA today... did it really?



Hope your wrist feels better! 

I dunno the temp, but it is HAWT!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 9, 2010)

Bubba, is Mini Me going with y'all this weekend?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Staple gun, exacto knives, airplane glue, I could go on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you know what i mean.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Bubba, is Mini Me going with y'all this weekend?



she asked but i don't know. Gotta figure out who is going where. She hasn't done very good at keeping the household running while you've been gone. Not that its much better when your here. Wait, that don't sound right......


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry for runnin out without saying anything y'all....BIL called and needed to unload some furniture off his truck fore the rain came.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> she asked but i don't know. Gotta figure out who is going where. She hasn't done very good at keeping the household running while you've been gone. Not that its much better when your here. Wait, that don't sound right......



 I see skillets flying in the near future


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> she asked but i don't know. Gotta figure out who is going where. She hasn't done very good at keeping the household running while you've been gone. Not that its much better when your here. Wait, that don't sound right......


Been nice knowin ya buddy!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> I love your avatar sweetwater. I love her movies!



Thank you. As do I.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> she asked but i don't know. Gotta figure out who is going where. She hasn't done very good at keeping the household running while you've been gone. Not that its much better when your here. Wait, that don't sound right......



Ohhhh Lawd.


----------



## Otis (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> she asked but i don't know. Gotta figure out who is going where. She hasn't done very good at keeping the household running while you've been gone. Not that its much better when your here. Wait, that don't sound right......


 


and thats when the fight started


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 9, 2010)

afternoon folks..


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> afternoon folks..



Afternoon neighbor....gettin any rain?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

Self! said:


> and thats when the fight started



Trying that reverse psychology i've read so much about. Of course, there is a possibility of a double reverse psychology( which would be bad).
Think i better get the truck packed a little faster.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 9, 2010)

Afternoon all...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Afternoon all...



Afternoon.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon.



Afternoon....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2010)

And I can NOW see the daylight.................. unlike my darlin' BamaBubba who just can't quiet type out his feelings.................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I got it allll done & even survived!!!!!!!  Whoo-hooo, come on beer:30!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 9, 2010)

census worker: are you of hispanic, latino or spanish origin?  
Me: A  blank stare back at him 
Census worker  _(uncomfortably)_: ok. (as he checked the "no" box.)


Next question.  

census worker: Are you white, black, indian, chinese, etc....  
Me: Again, the blank stare.
Census worker _(uncomfortably)_: ok. (as he checked the "whitey" box.)

It was raining and he was just dieing for me to invite him in.  Hope that paper holds together...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> census worker: are you of hispanic, latino or spanish origin?
> Me: A  blank stare back at him
> Census worker  _(uncomfortably)_: ok. (as he checked the "no" box.)
> 
> ...



They ain't shone up here yet...I wonder if they got the warning from the Sheriffs department about knocking on my door


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> They ain't shone up here yet...I wonder if they got the warning from the Sheriffs department about knocking on my door



Well i did have a cold beer in my hand and my 45 on the hip.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> she asked but i don't know. Gotta figure out who is going where. She hasn't done very good at keeping the household running while you've been gone. Not that its much better when your here. Wait, that don't sound right......



Good thing I'm over a hundred miles away. Just wait till I get back tomorrow. You may not be in any shape to hunt Sunday unless Tbug and Fishbait are willing to push your wheelchair!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well i did have a cold beer in my hand and my 45 on the hip.



All you were missing was a cigar and you woulda had the trifecta...

Alcohol...Tobacco....and Firearms.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 9, 2010)

woohoo sold the OB!  

Now I gotta spend it on parts for the 1ton 

Howdy Yall!!! Thunderin pretty good here... RAIN BAYBEE RAIN!!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> census worker: are you of hispanic, latino or spanish origin?
> Me: A  blank stare back at him
> Census worker  _(uncomfortably)_: ok. (as he checked the "no" box.)
> 
> ...



Next question.  

census worker: Do you have any isues about ironing your own cloths?
Me: Again, the blank stare.
census worker: a blank stare.
Me: (Gun now visible) Git inside here and start ironing!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> All you were missing was a cigar and you woulda had the trifecta...
> 
> Alcohol...Tobacco....and Firearms.





Im sure they will be knocking at my door next!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 9, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Next question.
> 
> census worker: Do you have any isues about ironing your own cloths?
> Me: Again, the blank stare.
> ...



I started to ask to see his green card... if ya know what i mean.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hope your wrist feels better!
> 
> I dunno the temp, but it is HAWT!!!



I've got an extra one... no biggie... lol. Ty hun.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Alrighty then, off to do some cleaning and packing. Gotta clean Gabby up, sharpen broadheads and paint my toenails gunmetal grey.



Sharp broadheads... Yes. 
Toenails gunmetal grey... Now that's new


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Sharp broadheads... Yes.
> Toenails gunmetal grey... Now that's new



She can't stand not being color co-ordinated. The pigs really hate when she wears something that doesn't match.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon neighbor....gettin any rain?



Hey,  Got a few sprinkles



BBQBOSS said:


> census worker: are you of hispanic, latino or spanish origin?
> Me: A  blank stare back at him
> Census worker  _(uncomfortably)_: ok. (as he checked the "no" box.)
> 
> ...



  Classic Matt,


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll catch up nowish


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'll catch up nowish



Howdy Hankus.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy Hankus.



howdy boss I seed ya is doin a fine job patrolin this thread of yourn n keepin the riffraff somewhat at bay




hey slip I see ya got that last post  




I gots work to drink I'll be back later to 




yall taker as she comes


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 9, 2010)

TGIF!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> TGIF!!!!



Just remember Friday means 2 more days until Monday!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 9, 2010)

HOLY COW do I see Dixie Dawg in da house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jul 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> HOLY COW do I see Dixie Dawg in da house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 

Whassaaaaaaaaap


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Yara...avatar...yikes.....


Speaking of haints...Savannah has it's fair share.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Just remember Friday means 2 more days until Monday!



uhmmmmmm....... heeeeeeey!!!     Is this the IT help desk???


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 9, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Whassaaaaaaaaap



Hey .... you're not on the highway to well anymore!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 9, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Whassaaaaaaaaap




 How ya been?



Tag-a-long said:


> uhmmmmmm....... heeeeeeey!!!     Is this the IT help desk???



Yes may I help you?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> uhmmmmmm....... heeeeeeey!!!     Is this the IT help desk???



If'n by IT you mean "Idgits Talkin" then yeah...it is.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 9, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey .... you're not on the highway to well anymore!



Looks like she got towed off the other highway...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Aiiight folks...gotta split fer a few..See y'all in awhile.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> If'n by IT you mean "Idgits Talkin" then yeah...it is.



Most know I work on computers for a living,I only have 3 different issues I am working on now for forum folks....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> How ya been?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes may I help you?



Maaaaybe ....    There is a website (http://www.huntingretrieverclub.org/) that I can't open on my laptop.  I know it's not an issue with the site cuz I can open it at work and on Mitch's laptop, just not mine.    When I first noticed the problem it wouldn't open in Firefox but would open in IE.  Now I can't get it to open in either one.    I'm sure it's some setting I've changed somewhere but I don't know how to undo it.   Can ya help me figure out what to change??  

It doesn't seem to be a problem on any other website.  this is the error message I get ....

The connection was reset     

The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.    
    *   The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few moments.

    *   If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network connection.

    *   If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Just remember Friday means 2 more days until Monday!


My Mondays rock!! Next!!!


Sweetwater said:


> Yara...avatar...yikes.....
> 
> 
> Speaking of haints...Savannah has it's fair share.



Sarah is suddenly afraid of ghosts so we made that pic together.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 9, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Maaaaybe ....    There is a website (http://www.huntingretrieverclub.org/) that I can't open on my laptop.  I know it's not an issue with the site cuz I can open it at work and on Mitch's laptop, just not mine.    When I first noticed the problem it wouldn't open in Firefox but would open in IE.  Now I can't get it to open in either one.    I'm sure it's some setting I've changed somewhere but I don't know how to undo it.   Can ya help me figure out what to change??
> 
> It doesn't seem to be a problem on any other website.  this is the error message I get ....
> 
> ...




PM incoming


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jul 9, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey .... you're not on the highway to well anymore!






jmfauver said:


> Looks like she got towed off the other highway...



I'm still on the highway to 'well'.... although I will say I have been to church with Donnie more in the last 2 months than I have in the last 8 years  




jmfauver said:


> How ya been?
> 
> I've been amazingly happy, thank you!!
> 
> Yes may I help you?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> How ya been?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes may I help you?





Sweetwater said:


> If'n by IT you mean "Idgits Talkin" then yeah...it is.





jmfauver said:


> Most know I work on computers for a living,I only have 3 different issues I am working on now for forum folks....



But we'd love you just the same even if you didn't fix our issues!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

_RAIN......PLEASE RAIN!!!!!_


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

we got thunder here and its very cloudy but no rain yet.

Thinking fried turkey breast nuggets( yes, the bird i killed this year), some rewarmed zipper pea's, rice and gravy should make a fairly decent meal.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Most know I work on computers for a living,I only have 3 different issues I am working on now for forum folks....


 
1-Cracking the password for the swap n sell
2-Tryin to figure out how to get the "reply all button"
3-????


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 9, 2010)

howdy one and all.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 1-Cracking the password for the swap n sell
> 2-Tryin to figure out how to get the "reply all button"
> 3-????



How to ban you and self/otis


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> How to ban you and self/otis



But I like those two... they are entertaining


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> How to ban you and self/otis


 
Good luck with that..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 1-Cracking the password for the swap n sell
> 2-Tryin to figure out how to get the "reply all button"
> 3-????



Miguel!
Where you been, Bro? They working you hard?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> But I like those two... they are entertaining



i just gotta do what I gotta do



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good luck with that..



I got the first 2 solved but the last one ain't working out real well...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> i just gotta do what I gotta do
> 
> 
> 
> I got the first 2 solved but the last one ain't working out real well...



Seeeelllllfffff / Oooootis ruuuuuuuuuunnnn fir the hilllllls... he's comin fir ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> i just gotta do what I gotta do
> 
> 
> 
> I got the first 2 solved but the last one ain't working out real well...


 
Well, I ain't givin you my password to the new Swap n Sell.

but I'll share this


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Miguel!
> Where you been, Bro? They working you hard?


 
Yessir. After 8 hours of 100 degrees there ain't much energy left at the end of the day to stare at a puter screen.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yessir. After 8 hours of 100 degrees there ain't much energy left at the end of the day to stare at a puter screen.



I hear ya. It was all i could do to work in the garage today.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

ever have a thread you wanna jump in SOOO bad, but realize no matter how you phrase it, it will still sound like a personal attack?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ever have a thread you wanna jump in SOOO bad, but realize no matter how you phrase it, it will still sound like a personal attack?



sure but I do it anyway sometimes


look at my post in pbradleys thread fore nic closed it


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ever have a thread you wanna jump in SOOO bad, but realize no matter how you phrase it, it will still sound like a personal attack?



yup  but I just end up clickin on outta there


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yup  but I just end up clickin on outta there



Well, Nicodemus is trying to be polite to him but i don't think he gets (or wants) the message.


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

repo guy.....just cant give it up.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

slip said:


> repo guy.....just cant give it up.



he may be king of the idjits


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

oh...looks like that was already being talked about


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> he may be king of the idjits


 
I would disagree on that one. There is one member that has him trumped..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would disagree on that one. There is one member that has him trumped..



is it Quack


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> we got thunder here and its very cloudy but no rain yet.
> 
> Thinking fried turkey breast nuggets( yes, the bird i killed this year), some rewarmed zipper pea's, rice and gravy should make a fairly decent meal.



Ya know, most people say, "one of the turkeys I killed this year." 










Dang vegetarian


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ever have a thread you wanna jump in SOOO bad, but realize no matter how you phrase it, it will still sound like a personal attack?


Why can't we have a thread where everyone gets along!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Why can't we have a thread where everyone gets along!!


 
There are lots of them. They're in some forum that starts with Trad...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Why can't we have a thread where everyone gets along!!



What fun would that be


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There are lots of them. They're in some forum that starts with Trad...



yup. never seen a argument in the primitive area either


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2010)

Hewoooo folks.....................


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hewoooo folks.....................



howdy Keebs.

how you been?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hewoooo folks.....................


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Ya know, most people say, "one of the turkeys I killed this year."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the birds i killed has already been eaten. This is the other one. It was good too!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2010)

slip said:


> howdy Keebs.
> 
> how you been?


I have been better, but ya know, I juss aint' gonna complain about it tonight!  How are YOU????  How da turkey doin? 



Hankus said:


>


 you juss don't know....................



rhbama3 said:


> One of the birds i killed has already been eaten. This is the other one. It was good too!


Dang Wobert, you juss like antagonizing, doncha???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you juss don't know..................



All I konw is that a  will put some things in perspective


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I have been better, but ya know, I juss aint' gonna complain about it tonight!  How are YOU????  How da turkey doin?



know wha cha mean. some times its gunna get off yer mind though.

all is well here, its raining.
turkeys are fine, but i need to check on them soon. wicked lightning and high winds. went from 100 during the mid day to now 74


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

Evenin' fellow dribblers....finally getting a little rain


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello folks. I hope all of you are well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I have been better, but ya know, I juss aint' gonna complain about it tonight!  How are YOU????  How da turkey doin?
> 
> 
> you juss don't know....................
> ...



Well, she started it........
*shuffling off to find my camo for the morning*


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs, you are coming to the blast right?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hello folks. I hope all of you are well.



well or buzzed its bout the same here its makers mark in a coffee cup


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hello folks. I hope all of you are well.



Fine.... thank you Nic!!! Same to you, sir.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hewoooo folks.....................


Evenin...


Nicodemus said:


> Hello folks. I hope all of you are well.



Evenin...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well or buzzed its bout the same here its makers mark in a coffee cup




Good stuff!  




Jeff C. said:


> Fine.... thank you Nic!!! Same to you, sir.







YaraG. said:


> Evenin...
> 
> 
> Evenin...





Good evenin` to my favorite Yankee!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There are lots of them. They're in some forum that starts with Trad...


We seem to do pretty well here!!



Hankus said:


> What fun would that be


I have plenty of fun here!!



Keebs said:


> Hewoooo folks.....................


Hey Darlin!!



Nicodemus said:


> Hello folks. I hope all of you are well.


Fine as frog hair split three ways!!.......Hope you are well tonight!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We seem to do pretty well here!!
> 
> I have plenty of fun here!!
> 
> ...





Doin` well, my Friend.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't have to search far did ya, lol.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hewoooo folks.....................



Ms Keebs.....just ate a couple of those Delicious eggs on a sammich   I got hungry all of a sudden


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, she started it........
> *shuffling off to find my camo for the morning*


Better hurry before she comes home!!



YaraG. said:


> Evenin...
> 
> 
> Evenin...


Good evening Yara!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good stuff!



you can have the whole thing I cant seem to keep it down



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I have plenty of fun here!!



me too


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

howdy other yank 
dont reinjure that wrist typin or


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> All I konw is that a  will put some things in perspective


How weeelllllllll, I know! 



slip said:


> know wha cha mean. some times its gunna get off yer mind though.
> 
> all is well here, its raining.
> turkeys are fine, but i need to check on them soon. wicked lightning and high winds. went from 100 during the mid day to now 74


yeah, you're right............. oh snap, battery going low, bbl.......



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' fellow dribblers....finally getting a little rain



no rain here!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Hello folks. I hope all of you are well.


 heeeyyyy Nic! 



rhbama3 said:


> Well, she started it........
> *shuffling off to find my camo for the morning*


Nu-uh, I saw it, she dinn'it either! 



slip said:


> Keebs, you are coming to the blast right?


Sorry sweetie, don't look like it, FPG 4 Me!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> you can have the whole thing I cant seem to keep it down
> 
> 
> 
> me too



I drink it on ice, straight.



Keebs said:


> How weeelllllllll, I know!
> 
> 
> yeah, you're right............. oh snap, battery going low, bbl.......
> ...





Keebs!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I drink it on ice, straight.



I jus caint quite keep it down no matter if its cold, diluted or mixed


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

TBug and Fishbait are here, now. Woozer is still sounding the alarm!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I jus caint quite keep it down no matter if its cold, diluted or mixed


Bad experience with the brown/red stuff in my youth!!..........Hard for me to keep a swaller of it down now!!........Just the clear stuff for me now!!



rhbama3 said:


> TBug and Fishbait are here, now. Woozer is still sounding the alarm!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bad experience with the brown/red stuff in my youth!!..........Hard for me to keep a swaller of it down now!!........Just the clear stuff for me now!!



I like clear seems like I been on a flavored rum kick lately
coconut, lime, Bacardi


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

if any body was to need me I'm


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I like clear seems like I been on a flavored rum kick lately
> coconut, lime, Bacardi


Rum and Sprite here!!



Hankus said:


> if any body was to need me I'm


G'night Beerkus!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 9, 2010)

night ya'll.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2010)

Night, ya'll! We gotta get up early!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> night ya'll.......



Night Yara....



rhbama3 said:


> Night, ya'll! We gotta get up early!



Night bama....Good Luck to Y'all!

I'm gone too...Good night if anyone is left...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> TBug and Fishbait are here, now. Woozer is still sounding the alarm!



 

dang, everyones leavin


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> dang, everyones leavin



Naaaaw baby ....I's still here....

Just got home from the legion...saw a killer band with a fine red headed lady lead singer....Lawd have mercy...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> night ya'll.......


G'night Yara!!



rhbama3 said:


> Night, ya'll! We gotta get up early!


G'night Robert!!........Good luck with the porkers tomorrow!!



Jeff C. said:


> Night Yara....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Night  Jeff!!



SnowHunter said:


> dang, everyones leavin


Hey Snowy!!.......Hate to do it, but good night!!


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm glad to see someone is awake in here tonight!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 10, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> I'm glad to see someone is awake in here tonight!!


Hey Pokie


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> I'm glad to see someone is awake in here tonight!!



How are you tonight this fine evening ma'am?

We finally got some rain...


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jul 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Pokie



Hiya Rutt!! It's been awhile... hope all is well your way! 



Sweetwater said:


> How are you tonight this fine evening ma'am?
> 
> We finally got some rain...



Yea, I took a very nice nap. So now I'm a little wired...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Hiya Rutt!! It's been awhile... hope all is well your way!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I took a very nice nap. So now I'm a little wired...



The dancin bananas ain't...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 10, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Hiya Rutt!! It's been awhile... hope all is well your way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

Nite y'all...the boss lady is calling.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jul 10, 2010)

Nighty Night you two...


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2010)

good gawd those owls can make some crazy sounds out there. bout send chills down yer spine.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 10, 2010)

Morning folks.  Back into work this morning and oh I am just so excited about it.....   ( Yeah ,  Right...  NOT )


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 10, 2010)

G'mornin drivlers


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin drivlers



Morning Jeff!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 10, 2010)

Goooooooooooooood moooooooooorning Driveleeeeeeeers!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 10, 2010)

Yara
You headed back south yet?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Yara
> You headed back south yet?



I'll finally be home  on the 30th


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'll finally be home  on the 30th



You`re gonna miss the Blast. 

Mornin` folks. How does fried eggs, smoked sausage, biscuits, with syrup and real butter sound?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'll finally be home  on the 30th



Good to hear,iffin I was closer,I'd throw ya a home coming party


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re gonna miss the Blast.
> 
> Mornin` folks. How does fried eggs, smoked sausage, biscuits, with syrup and real butter sound?



Sounds much better than these dried deer burgers I grilled yesterday that I'm eating now.

Mornin Nic


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re gonna miss the Blast.
> 
> Mornin` folks. How does fried eggs, smoked sausage, biscuits, with syrup and real butter sound?


I tried hunny, really.


Jeff Raines said:


> Good to hear,iffin I was closer,I'd throw ya a home coming party



Awe ty hunny. I have a friend driving with me to make it easier on me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re gonna miss the Blast.
> 
> Mornin` folks. How does fried eggs, smoked sausage, biscuits, with syrup and real butter sound?





Jeff Raines said:


> Sounds much better than these dried deer burgers I grilled yesterday that I'm eating now.
> 
> Mornin Nic



Or the oatmeal in my future.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 10, 2010)

Alright guys and gals, take it easy.  Nobody get banded while I'm gone.  I'm off to the beach for the next 7 days.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Alright guys and gals, take it easy.  Nobody get banded while I'm gone.  I'm off to the beach for the next 7 days.



have fun


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Alright guys and gals, take it easy.  Nobody get banded while I'm gone.  I'm off to the beach for the next 7 days.



Hope you enjoy your vaca.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 10, 2010)

*lol....*

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WwRrKaq0IyY&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WwRrKaq0IyY&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

Mornin' Cuban.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin' Cuban.



There are several other drivlers online,and yet you only say good mornin to the one that looks good....what's up up with that?

How rude


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> There are several other drivlers online,and yet you only say good mornin to the one that looks good....what's up up with that?
> 
> How rude


Typical, so good morning Jeff and all who here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> There are several other drivlers online,and yet you only say good mornin to the one that looks good....what's up up with that?
> 
> How rude


 


hogtrap44 said:


> Typical, so good morning Jeff and all who here.


 
When you and Craig hug me, rub my head, and smell as good as Yara, we'll talk about what salutation you get in the mornings..


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When you and Craig hug me, rub my head, and smell as good as Yara, we'll talk about what salutation you get in the mornings..


Yep, mornings are for having a great big breakfast then coffee while watching the birds at the feeders. Happy Saturday good folkz.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Typical, so good morning Jeff and all who here.


G'mornin Craig


Miguel Cervantes said:


> When you and Craig hug me, rub my head, and smell as good as Yara, we'll talk about what salutation you get in the mornings..



Okay....you may give all of your salutations to the pretty womens here


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

Good mornin folks....

Oh....my.....aching....head.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Good mornin folks....
> 
> Oh....my.....aching....head.


 
I told you that you couldn't start a car that way...


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 10, 2010)

Piggies Down! Piggies Down! Piggies Down!  Bubba killed 3 piggies and is tracking a 4th. Guess that means I'll have to change my sig line.



















but does this mean he'll be able to kill other critters during huntin' season?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 10, 2010)

And our 'Bama boy scores big time. 

He is now "Triple-Threat Wobbert-Woo  


I won't spill the details but he done danged good! 


I'm still 15' up a pine tree. We walked in on my herd. We heard em taking off when we were near the top of the hill.  I'm getting some movement now so I told Wobbert and fishbait to leave me be til they were ready to go eat or my bladder needed to be catheterized, whichever came first.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 10, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Piggies Down! Piggies Down! Piggies Down!  Bubba killed 3 piggies and is tracking a 4th. Guess that means I'll have to change my sig line.
> but does this mean he'll be able to kill other critters during huntin' season?




Cool!

Mornin folks!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you that you couldn't start a car that way...



 But it worked last time....should of seen the storms we had last night....



Bubbette said:


> Piggies Down! Piggies Down! Piggies Down!  Bubba killed 3 piggies and is tracking a 4th. Guess that means I'll have to change my sig line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go bubba go.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Cool!
> 
> Mornin folks!



Mornin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> But it worked last time....should of seen the storms we had last night....
> .


 
Until you can make it rain here I'm not interested in your storms....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Until you can make it rain here I'm not interested in your storms....



Don't hate the playa...hate the game.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin.



I just wanted to thank you for stickin that DAC song in my head!

It's been there since 6 o'clock!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I just wanted to thank you for stickin that DAC song in my head!
> 
> It's been there since 6 o'clock!



See post 356.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 10, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I just wanted to thank you for stickin that DAC song in my head!
> 
> It's been there since 6 o'clock!



yep,been stuck in mine too.

But it brings back memories of a very good friend that died of a brain tumor several years ago.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin' Cuban.


Can....


Jeff Raines said:


> There are several other drivlers online,and yet you only say good mornin to the one that looks good....what's up up with that?
> 
> How rude


Mornin sexy.....


hogtrap44 said:


> Typical, so good morning Jeff and all who here.


Mornin.....


Miguel Cervantes said:


> When you and Craig hug me, rub my head, and smell as good as Yara, we'll talk about what salutation you get in the mornings..


Ya didnt smell too bad urself...


Sweetwater said:


> Good mornin folks....
> 
> Oh....my.....aching....head.


Mornin.....


chuckb7718 said:


> Cool!
> 
> Mornin folks!



Mornin Chuck!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

Mornin Yara...Mornin Jeff.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2010)

Happy Saturday Folks, what's on tap for er'y one??? 
WTG BamaBubba, can't wait to read the details!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Happy Saturday Folks, what's on tap for er'y one???


 
"On Tap"............hmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,think I'll go grab a cold one out of the beer fridge...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> "On Tap"............hmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,think I'll go grab a cold one out of the beer fridge...



 Ima wait awhile myself, but you go ahead


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

Just got a call...

My dear friend Donna Rudolph lost her battle with lung cancer this morning at Kennestone hospital. She fought her battle with grace, courage, and dignity....as only she could. She never complained or griped. Her mother went not a month ago.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Happy Saturday Folks, what's on tap for er'y one???
> WTG BamaBubba, can't wait to read the details!!!!!!



I'm gonna do some shoppin' with mama and then head back to GA for a few days.












and cook some type of pork tonight to celebrate not bein' married to a vegetarian any more.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Happy Saturday Folks, what's on tap for er'y one???
> WTG BamaBubba, can't wait to read the details!!!!!!



Mornin Keebies!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Just got a call...
> 
> My dear friend Donna Rudolph lost her battle with lung cancer this morning at Kennestone hospital. She fought her battle with grace, courage, and dignity....as only she could. She never complained or griped. Her mother went not a month ago.


 
SW, that's sad to hear. Prayers sent, she is now pain free and in a better place.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Just got a call...
> 
> My dear friend Donna Rudolph lost her battle with lung cancer this morning at Kennestone hospital. She fought her battle with grace, courage, and dignity....as only she could. She never complained or griped. Her mother went not a month ago.


Sorry to hear that Sweet......... 's to the family & friends 



Bubbette said:


> I'm gonna do some shoppin' with mama and then head back to GA for a few days.
> and cook some type of pork tonight to celebrate not bein' married to a vegetarian any more.


  safe travels sista!! 



chuckb7718 said:


> Mornin Keebies!


 chuckiepooo!!  How u r?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 10, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Piggies Down! Piggies Down! Piggies Down!  Bubba killed 3 piggies and is tracking a 4th. Guess that means I'll have to change my sig line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Robert is due a spending spree at Bass Pro!!

Good saturday folks!!........Just passin through now back to work!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like Robert is due a spending spree at Bass Pro!!
> 
> Good saturday folks!!........Just passin through now back to work!!



MIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Just got a call...
> 
> My dear friend Donna Rudolph lost her battle with lung cancer this morning at Kennestone hospital. She fought her battle with grace, courage, and dignity....as only she could. She never complained or griped. Her mother went not a month ago.



Sweet,
I can't say how sorry I am for your loss. 

Cancer SUCKS!!!

Spend the money to figure out how to fix this and screw research on "snail darters"!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> SW, that's sad to hear. Prayers sent, she is now pain free and in a better place.





Keebs said:


> Sorry to hear that Sweet......... 's to the family & friends
> 
> 
> safe travels sista!!
> ...





chuckb7718 said:


> Sweet,
> I can't say how sorry I am for your loss.
> 
> Cancer SUCKS!!!
> ...



Thanks for the kind words and prayers.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> chuckiepooo!!  How u r?



Good! Hope you and yours are as well.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Good! Hope you and yours are as well.



They are, taking Mama to sis#2 Monday evening for her to take to Emory to have the "3rd lead wire" put in correctly on her pace maker, 'sposed to be a in & out procedure so I should be meeting her Wed. night to take her back home again   other than that things are pretty peachy my way!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like Robert is due a spending spree at Bass Pro!!
> 
> Good saturday folks!!........Just passin through now back to work!!





I could probably have bought filet mignon and lobster cheaper than those 3 piggies.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I could probably have bought filet mignon and lobster cheaper than those 3 piggies.


 and denied Bubba allll that fun?!?!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 10, 2010)

Whew, eatin an chores are done, work time starts soon.
 Ya'll have a great day an be careful of dem fire ants. I just nuked a big mound of'em. Love to watch'em cringe. Good day.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> and denied Bubba allll that fun?!?!



Exactly!

Me thinks "Triple Threat" should have the hide from 1 of said piggies turned into a belt and then applied to someones butt (bubbette!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 10, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I could probably have bought filet mignon and lobster cheaper than those 3 piggies.



I could have flown to Boston and had fresh lobster for all the money I have spent on fishing in the past 4 months, but i wouldn't have had near the fun


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Whew, eatin an chores are done, work time starts soon.
> Ya'll have a great day an be careful of dem fire ants. I just nuked a big mound of'em. Love to watch'em cringe. Good day.


See ya HT!!  hhhmmmm, what you nuke'em with?? 



chuckb7718 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Me thinks "Triple Threat" should have the hide from 1 of said piggies turned into a belt and then applied to someones butt (bubbette!



 no, no,no, I say have her a possibles bag made from said piggies for her to remind her that he comes through at times!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I could have flown to Boston and had fresh lobster for all the money I have spent on fishing in the past 4 months, but i wouldn't have had near the fun



It's all in the journey, eh, Troy?


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> and denied Bubba allll that fun?!?!



Lots of things are fun and don't cost a dime. Unfortunately, Bubba aint found anything like that.



chuckb7718 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Me thinks "Triple Threat" should have the hide from 1 of said piggies turned into a belt and then applied to someones butt (bubbette!







Keebs said:


> no, no,no, I say have her a possibles bag made from said piggies for her to remind her that he comes through at times!!!



He does come through ever now and agin. But he aint kilt enough to make the meat cheaper than filet yet. I'm still waitin fer that to happen.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Lots of things are fun and don't cost a dime. Unfortunately, Bubba aint found anything like that.
> 
> He does come through ever now and agin. But he aint kilt enough to make the meat cheaper than filet yet. I'm still waitin fer that to happen.


 knew you'd have some good comebacks to all this! 
 shouldn't you be on the road home??!!?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 10, 2010)

Bubbette said:


>



Ooowwwwww!

Robert!!! I tried to help out here, but brudda, you're on your on now!

This woman takes no prisoners!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ooowwwwww!
> 
> Robert!!! I tried to help out here, but brudda, you're on your on now!
> 
> This woman takes no prisoners!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 10, 2010)

alright, yard work done, steaks marinating, slab o ribs & ABT's ready for the grill.... now wheres that cold one at?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> alright, yard work done, steaks marinating, slab o ribs & ABT's ready for the grill.... now wheres that cold one at?



In yor fridge in the garage, behind the ketchup........


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> knew you'd have some good comebacks to all this!
> shouldn't you be on the road home??!!?



Mom wanted to get out a little. She had a sinking spell while we were out, so we just got back home. I'll fix a little lunch as soon as she perks back up and then get my stuff together and get going.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Mom wanted to get out a little. She had a sinking spell while we were out, so we just got back home. I'll fix a little lunch as soon as she perks back up and then get my stuff together and get going.



Aaawww, hope she gets perked quick & you have a safe trip home, sista!  (you gonna eat GOOD tonight!!)


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Mom wanted to get out a little. She had a sinking spell while we were out, so we just got back home. I'll fix a little lunch as soon as she perks back up and then get my stuff together and get going.



OMG just read you sigline!!  
(thanks NIc for pointing it out!)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok, gotta get da bathing suit on, shorts, boots, see about some more burning, marinate some steaks for someones birthday supper (couple days late - not MINE) and get some water lounging time in too.............


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



Nic, can mods get banded for changin' someone's sig line without permission?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Just got a call...
> 
> My dear friend Donna Rudolph lost her battle with lung cancer this morning at Kennestone hospital. She fought her battle with grace, courage, and dignity....as only she could. She never complained or griped. Her mother went not a month ago.


Sorry to hear this SW  Prayers for the family and friends



Keebs said:


> They are, taking Mama to sis#2 Monday evening for her to take to Emory to have the "3rd lead wire" put in correctly on her pace maker, 'sposed to be a in & out procedure so I should be meeting her Wed. night to take her back home again   other than that things are pretty peachy my way!


Good luck to Mama!! 

off to da auction, yall have fun


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Nic, can mods get banded for changin' someone's sig line without permission?


 THAT'S why he wanted me to read it!  Dang he's slicker'n owl................. well, you know......... 




SnowHunter said:


> Sorry to hear this SW  Prayers for the family and friends
> 
> 
> Good luck to Mama!!
> ...



Thanks sista!!  
Have Fun!!!!!!!!1


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> THAT'S why he wanted me to read it!  Dang he's slicker'n owl................. well, you know.........
> ...



owl pellets are really dry.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Nic, can mods get banded for changin' someone's sig line without permission?





Not if it`s the truth!!     I`m headed to the river. Talk to ya`ll tonight!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 10, 2010)

woohoooooo BREAK TIME!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 10, 2010)

Man I am gonna get banned...If the fun individual keeps taking shots at folks and there opinions in the horse/arrow thread,I am gonna blow my stack...Guess I need to get out of here again.....seeya


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 10, 2010)

afternoon folks.  Been a crazy weekend already and more to come...  I need another vacation..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Man I am gonna get banned...If the fun individual keeps taking shots at folks and there opinions in the horse/arrow thread,I am gonna blow my stack...Guess I need to get out of here again.....seeya



Have not read any of it, but I know the story.  A lady I work with, lives right down the road from where it happened.  It was not a pretty sight..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Piggies Down! Piggies Down! Piggies Down!  Bubba killed 3 piggies and is tracking a 4th. Guess that means I'll have to change my sig line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SCHWEEEET fer bamer


possibly



Sweetwater said:


> Just got a call...
> 
> My dear friend Donna Rudolph lost her battle with lung cancer this morning at Kennestone hospital. She fought her battle with grace, courage, and dignity....as only she could. She never complained or griped. Her mother went not a month ago.



 for friends and family it never gets easier to lose someone you care about



Nicodemus said:


> Not if it`s the truth!!     I`m headed to the river. Talk to ya`ll tonight!!!


 good luck Nic


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Have not read any of it, but I know the story.  A lady I work with, lives right down the road from where it happened.  It was not a pretty sight..



Apparently the poster thinks 60 days in jail and a felony conviction is too much for shooting an animal.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 10, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Piggies Down! Piggies Down! Piggies Down!  Bubba killed 3 piggies and is tracking a 4th. Guess that means I'll have to change my sig line.
> 
> 
> 
> but does this mean he'll be able to kill other critters during huntin' season?



Guess that means he gets to go shopping as well


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2010)

Man it's flooding here and I gotta go to work !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Guess that means he gets to go shopping as well


 
Is anyone besides me, Hankus and JMF enjoying the banter with the liberal troll in the "teenage boy shot the horse" thread yet?

Now I know how Obama was elected..


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is anyone besides me, Hankus and JMF enjoying the banter with the liberal troll in the "teenage boy shot the horse" thread yet?
> 
> Now I know how Obama was elected..



Just get me  a ,I'll fix that thread....My last post in it was pretty good


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is anyone besides me, Hankus and JMF enjoying the banter with the liberal troll in the "teenage boy shot the horse" thread yet?
> 
> Now I know how Obama was elected..



Not yet....but I will now


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey Miguel,



Did ya see the crab post I put up?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Not yet....but I will now



Ya gotta read from start to finish


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2010)

Good Lord....between that and the repo threads....I'm dumbfounded


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 10, 2010)

hey everybody...just a quick buzz through!      Keep on keeping on!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> hey everybody...just a quick buzz through!      Keep on keeping on!



sho nuf


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Lord....between that and the repo threads....I'm dumbfounded



How come we is always fused bout these things once we get out of the drivel realm 






neva mind I know





 to ya JeffC, yer spine bein properly lubed or is it fixed up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey Miguel,
> 
> 
> 
> Did ya see the crab post I put up?


 
No I didn't. You pickin on some grumpy woman or are you talkin about seafood?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> hey everybody...just a quick buzz through!      Keep on keeping on!







Hankus said:


> How come we is always fused bout these things once we get out of the drivel realm
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It will be shortly....but no it's not fixed yet 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> No I didn't. You pickin on some grumpy woman or are you talkin about seafood?



 Well he his purty worked up right now Miguel, so it very well could be a little ol lady that cut him off or somethin'


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No I didn't. You pickin on some grumpy woman or are you talkin about seafood?



SEAFOOD and it's a biggin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> SEAFOOD and it's a biggin


 
PM me a link. I'll take a gander at it..


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PM me a link. I'll take a gander at it..



sent


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> sent


 
Dang bro', that's a biggun for sure. It'd take more than the normal cream to cure a case of those....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang bro', that's a biggun for sure. It'd take more than the normal cream to cure a case of those....





I can see BB placing his order as we speak ..


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

Evening folks.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 10, 2010)

Okay folks got 3 hrs sleep last night so I am heading that way,be good  ( okay don't no one get banned)...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evening folks.


 
Howdy SW.



jmfauver said:


> Okay folks got 3 hrs sleep last night so I am heading that way,be good ( okay don't no one get banned)...


 
As long as you'll quit tryin to hack my account it'll be easier for me to accomplish..

Have a goodun'


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Okay folks got 3 hrs sleep last night so I am heading that way,be good  ( okay don't no one get banned)...



Evenin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evening folks.



Evenin' dude!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy SW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' dude!!



Howdy y'all.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy y'all.



Hody SW


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hody SW



And a hody ho ho to you.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 10, 2010)

That's "HoWdy" wid a "w" nitwits!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> nitwit



thats _iDJit


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> That's "HoWdy" wid a "w" nitwits!



We're speakin code ya idgit....j/k bro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> That's "HoWdy" wid a "w" nitwits!



So, do you mean Wowdy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> We're speakin code ya idgit....j/k bro.


 
Isn't that suppose to be "widgit"??


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Isn't that suppose to be "widgit"??



Not according to Gidgit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Not according to Gidgit.


 
I thought she was banded...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought she was banded...



I don't know what she's into in her personal life...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

I hope all of you that qualify have applied for your Swap n Sell password.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought she was banded...



smokes is everbody banded 
are we posting in a parallel universe


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thats _iDJit





Sweetwater said:


> We're speakin code ya idgit....j/k bro.





Jeff C. said:


> So, do you mean Wowdy





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Isn't that suppose to be "widgit"??



I use the term "nitwits" and lawd have mercy, you'da thought I said "SUPPERTIME!", cause here they come!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope all of you that qualify have applied for your Swap n Sell password.



its comin with my teal tags


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I use the term "nitwits" and lawd have mercy, you'da thought I said "SUPPERTIME!", cause here they come!



call me anythin you want long as it aint late to supper


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 10, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I use the term "nitwits" and lawd have mercy, you'da thought I said "SUPPERTIME!", cause here they come!


Present and accounted for!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 10, 2010)

I can't wait to post the pics in the cafe tonight... Yalzzz gona Hatezz me.  

hope erryone is havin a goot one!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I can't wait to post the pics in the cafe tonight... Yalzzz gona Hatezz me.
> 
> hope erryone is havin a goot one!!


 
I did steaks, skrimps, corn, spargus and onions on the grill last night. No pics though. How bad you gonna make us drool Matty?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Present and accounted for!!





Mitchster!
How you and Elaine been?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I did steaks, skrimps, corn, spargus and onions on the grill last night. No pics though. How bad you gonna make us drool Matty?



Well that supper is gonna be hard to beat!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2010)

rekon I missed the ~poof~ of the repoman's latest race


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I did steaks, skrimps, corn, spargus and onions on the grill last night. No pics though. How bad you gonna make us drool Matty?


I did a filet mignon marinated in  a rosemary herb marinade, sautéed asparagus, and corn on the cob last night!!.........That filet was off the chart!!


chuckb7718 said:


> Mitchster!
> How you and Elaine been?


Howdy Chuck!!...Been doing very well, just busy!.......Hope ya'll have been well!!!........Your little episode at Blackbeards notwithstanding!!

Oh and Wanda said hey!!


----------



## Buck (Jul 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I can't wait to post the pics in the cafe tonight... Yalzzz gona Hatezz me.
> 
> hope erryone is havin a goot one!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I did steaks, skrimps, corn, spargus and onions on the grill last night. No pics though. How bad you gonna make us drool Matty?



I had me some fried pork chops tonight...   

Loves 'em fried, I do...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> I had me some fried pork chops tonight...
> 
> Loves 'em fried, I do...


 
Til the fat is good and crispy and you can gnaw the meat right down to the bone!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I did a filet mignon marinated in  a rosemary herb marinade, sautéed asparagus, and corn on the cob last night!!.........That filet was off the chart!!
> Howdy Chuck!!...Been doing very well, just busy!.......Hope ya'll have been well!!!........Your little episode at Blackbeards notwithstanding!!
> 
> Oh and Wanda said hey!!



So many ways to respond....So many forum rules!

Wanda?

Guess that'un will never go away1


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2010)

i missed the ending to the reponinja thread


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

Had fried cube steak and gravy...mashed taters and peas.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2010)

evening peeps!
What a long day! killed the three hogs this morning and Fishbait killed a big sow this evening. TBug got busted her big sow she's been after. Think she saw her raising the rifle cause she got outta Dodge and didn't come back. 
Ready for some pizza, a very hot shower, and a good nights sleep! Gonna try it again in the morning.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening peeps!
> What a long day! killed the three hogs this morning and Fishbait killed a big sow this evening. TBug got busted her big sow she's been after. Think she saw her raising the rifle cause she got outta Dodge and didn't come back.
> Ready for some pizza, a very hot shower, and a good nights sleep! Gonna try it again in the morning.



Congrats...Bubbette kept us updated.


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2010)

the swap and sell password thread is getting alot of attention.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening peeps!
> What a long day! killed the three hogs this morning and Fishbait killed a big sow this evening. TBug got busted her big sow she's been after. Think she saw her raising the rifle cause she got outta Dodge and didn't come back.
> Ready for some pizza, a very hot shower, and a good nights sleep! Gonna try it again in the morning.


Congratulations again!!..........Go on ahead and get that shower, you're smellin up the place!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening peeps!
> What a long day! killed the three hogs this morning and Fishbait killed a big sow this evening. TBug got busted her big sow she's been after. Think she saw her raising the rifle cause she got outta Dodge and didn't come back.
> Ready for some pizza, a very hot shower, and a good nights sleep! Gonna try it again in the morning.


 
You done good Robert. Glad you finally corraled a few of those piggies.


----------



## Buck (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats to ya, Robert...    I was thinking about ya today while I was at work...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening peeps!
> What a long day! killed the three hogs this morning and Fishbait killed a big sow this evening. TBug got busted her big sow she's been after. Think she saw her raising the rifle cause she got outta Dodge and didn't come back.
> Ready for some pizza, a very hot shower, and a good nights sleep! Gonna try it again in the morning.


Oh yea check out Bubbete's sig line!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Oh yea check out Bubbete's sig line!!



Nic did that, not me!


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2010)

so why is it that if you bad mouth someone in the deer hntin forum for shooting a small buck, but you can start all types of threads about bad mouthing trophy hunters.

btw I niether trophy or brown it's down hunt. I hunt the rules whether it be per property of county, and depending on my mood. I have just stated to limit how much time i put in that forum do to these issues.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

mattech said:


> so why is it that if you bad mouth someone in the deer hntin forum for shooting a small buck, but you can start all types of threads about bad mouthing trophy hunters.
> 
> btw I niether trophy or brown it's down hunt. I hunt the rules whether it be per property of county, and depending on my mood. I have just stated to limit how much time i put in that forum do to these issues.


 
Don't jeapordize your S&S pin issuance with that non-sense.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2010)

mattech said:


> so why is it that if you bad mouth someone in the deer hntin forum for shooting a small buck, but you can start all types of threads about bad mouthing trophy hunters.
> 
> btw I niether trophy or brown it's down hunt. I hunt the rules whether it be per property of county, and depending on my mood. I have just stated to limit how much time i put in that forum do to these issues.





Git that outa this thread! I come here to relax and get away from such as that. If it`s here, I`ll just stay away, and find somewhere else to go!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 10, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Nic did that, not me!



Sure he did!!.........You're just trying to limit Roberts new found budget with Bass Pro shops!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Git that outa this thread! I come here to relax and get away from such as that. If it`s here, I`ll just stay away, and find somewhere else to go!


 
Like the Swap n Sell lookin for Tanto Blade knives??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Like the Swap n Sell lookin for Tanto Blade knives??





No, worse! Lot worse.


----------



## Buck (Jul 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Git that outa this thread! I come here to relax and get away from such as that. If it`s here, I`ll just stay away, and find somewhere else to go!



No joke...  I read that in here and went to huntin'...   Hook line and sinker...  I fell for it like some of the folks in the S&S thread...


----------



## mattech (Jul 10, 2010)

oops, i meant to post that in the On Topic forum.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> No joke... I read that in here and went to huntin'...  Hook line and sinker... I fell for it like some of the folks in the S&S thread...


 
You wouldn't believe the PM's that are coming in... Some folks are kind of sensitive..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2010)

mattech said:


> oops, i meant to post that in the On Topic forum.





Uhh, don`t.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 10, 2010)

Whew!
Good mornin,....I slept very well today.

Mig what have ya started?


----------



## Buck (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You wouldn't believe the PM's that are coming in... Some folks are kind of sensitive..



Yes, I've seen evidence myself...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Whew!
> Good mornin,....I slept very well today.
> 
> Mig what have ya started?


 
Just tryin to keep the general populous informed...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Yes, I've seen evidence myself...


 
I guess the newbies of the last two or three years never were subjected to a good ol' fashion PSA scheme... I reckon they're gettin their initiation now...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't jeapordize your S&S pin issuance with that non-sense.



now I see


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Whew!
> Good mornin,....I slept very well today.
> 
> Mig what have ya started?





buck#4 said:


> Yes, I've seen evidence myself...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just tryin to keep the general populous informed...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess the newbies of the last two or three years never were subjected to a good ol' fashion PSA scheme... I reckon they're gettin their initiation now...




Alright folks got to get up early in the morning to make the long drive to Gainesville Ga.!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 11, 2010)

night Mitch


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> now I see


So easy even a relic hunter can find it...



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks got to get up early in the morning to make the long drive to Gainesville Ga.!!


 
See you up there Mitch. You're gonna love it.


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You wouldn't believe the PM's that are coming in... Some folks are kind of sensitive..



Yes I would, because I'm getting them.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So easy even a relic hunter can find it...




So,just how many gullible folks have pm'd you


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 11, 2010)

He sleeps like an angel.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




get a hold of yourself woman.... greeeeeat now I have a "Self"
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/egX9N8yOgaU&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/egX9N8yOgaU&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Cuddle time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Yes I would, because I'm getting them.


 


Jeff Raines said:


> So,just how many gullible folks have pm'd you


 
Well, if everyone involved is getting the same amount I would say your fingers and toes won't cover the count... Dawg2 should be busy for quite a while..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, if everyone involved is getting the same amount I would say your fingers and toes won't cover the count... Dawg2 should be busy for quite a while..



Are you being naughty *again*???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Are you being naughty *again*???


 
No ma'am, just exercising my PSA rights as guaranteed under the Constitution..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 11, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=552577


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=552577


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 11, 2010)

I noticed that the number of people watching the SnS rose immediatly after the thread started .

Evening folks, don't normaly drop in here this late, but my brother the trooper had the entire Wolf Pack pull up in front of the station and lay on the sirens.

Now I can't get back to sleep.

Life of a Medic I guess.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> I noticed that the number of people watching the SnS rose immediatly after the thread started .
> 
> Evening folks, don't normaly drop in here this late, but my brother the trooper had the entire Wolf Pack pull up in front of the station and lay on the sirens.
> 
> ...


 

That was rude, but I'm sure you are already planning the payback..


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> I noticed that the number of people watching the SnS rose immediatly after the thread started .
> 
> Evening folks, don't normaly drop in here this late, but my brother the trooper had the entire Wolf Pack pull up in front of the station and lay on the sirens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

I think performance reviews for the night shift are in order. They seem to be slacking on their duties on the Driveler......


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think performance reviews for the night shift are in order. They seem to be slacking on their duties on the Driveler......



tonight's the first night anyone else been on but me this late.

Douge has become a daywalker,...where's dj?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> tonight's the first night anyone else been on but me this late.
> 
> Douge has become a daywalker,...where's dj?


 
I guess we need to recruit some more help for this shift. It has to be tough wranglin all of this activity all by yourself Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess we need to recruit some more help for this shift. It has to be tough wranglin all of this activity all by yourself Jeff.



Yep...Last night I got to catch up on missed episodes of wipeout and america's got talent on hulu


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2010)

hard to sleep with all the gum flappin going on in here.



lights out.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 11, 2010)

slip said:


> hard to sleep with all the gum flappin going on in here.
> 
> 
> 
> lights out.



G'night slip


Miggy don got dead eye in on the stirrin now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'night slip
> 
> 
> Miggy don got dead eye in on the stirrin now


 
I had to run interference before he got SS all mad and got himself banded... Check out the membership knife in the OP thread..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I had to run interference before he got SS all mad and got himself banded... Check out the membership knife in the OP thread..



Oh I did check out that knife,......just how much more chum you got to throw out


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Oh I did check out that knife,......just how much more chum you got to throw out


 
I think I'm just gonna sit back now and watch the bobbers go to swimmin....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 11, 2010)

Mornin drive by...gotta go make the donuts then go pay some respects. Have a good day y'all.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin drive by...gotta go make the donuts then go pay some respects. Have a good day y'all.


mornin sweet


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As long as you'll quit tryin to hack my account it'll be easier for me to accomplish..
> 
> Have a goodun'



It's the only way I am gonna get a password for the S&S


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 11, 2010)

Morning folks. Just a making an at work fly by.  Ya'll have a Great Day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It's the only way I am gonna get a password for the S&S


 
Meeeebe..


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 11, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks. Just a making an at work fly by.  Ya'll have a Great Day




Have a good day Kim



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Meeeebe..



PLus I gotta post in everything to get my post count up to 8k....In all seriousness I was really considering dropping from the forum this morning,I have just gotten fed up with some folks,but then I thought about all the folks that I can call friends and decided to heck with the few,they can go pound sand,I am here and here to stay! ( Until someone bans me )


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Have a good day Kim
> 
> 
> 
> PLus I gotta post in everything to get my post count up to 8k....In all seriousness I was really considering dropping from the forum this morning,I have just gotten fed up with some folks,but then I thought about all the folks that I can call friends and decided to heck with the few,they can go pound sand,I am here and here to stay! ( Until someone bans me )


 
Well which is it going to be? An RBS usb device so you can play on the S&S? Or do you want us to start the banding process?

Sheesh, wishy washy people..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 11, 2010)

The sun is shinning, birds are chirping and I'm in a great mood!!! Ya'll have a great day today!!!! Oh... mornin


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well which is it going to be? An RBS usb device so you can play on the S&S? Or do you want us to start the banding process?
> 
> Sheesh, wishy washy people..



If only you could ban me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> If only you could ban me


 
I've got low friends in high places..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 11, 2010)

Good morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!


Why yes,,,,,,,,,,,yes it is...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why yes,,,,,,,,,,,yes it is...



How's your back feeling BP?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> How's your back feeling BP?


 
Better, still not gonna be able to shoot the bow today, but I'm gonna take lots of pics. Thanks for askin


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 11, 2010)

indeed it is a good morning!   Happy Sunday...gonna watch the Netherlands/Spain World Cup game today.   Rooting for Holland naturally


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better, still not gonna be able to shoot the bow today, but I'm gonna take lots of pics. Thanks for askin



Where are you going?  


I'm headed to Dobbins shortly to go drool over all the young men in uniform......I mean.....for Family Day with P's Unit.  And they are not in uniform, they get to wear civilian clothes, which is complete bull crap.

And then I'm headed to the lake!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got low friends in high places..



Yea you do and I am one of them 



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!



Morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Where are you going?
> 
> 
> I'm headed to Dobbins shortly to go drool over all the young men in uniform......I mean.....for Family Day with P's Unit. And they are not in uniform, they get to wear civilian clothes, which is complete bull crap.
> ...


 
I can put on a uniform if that's all you want..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Yea you do and I am one of them


 
Confuse easily don'tcha..

You are a High friend in a Low place.

See the difference?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Yea you do and I am one of them
> 
> 
> 
> Morning



Hey Mike!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can put on a uniform if that's all you want..



But last time we did that, you hurt your back....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Confuse easily don'tcha..
> 
> You are a High friend in a Low place.
> 
> See the difference?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Where are you going?
> 
> 
> I'm headed to Dobbins shortly to go drool over all the young men in uniform......I mean.....for Family Day with P's Unit.  And they are not in uniform, they get to wear civilian clothes, which is complete bull crap.
> ...





I've got my uniform on, NUTTIN, but a cheekun mask???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Mike!
> 
> 
> 
> But last time we did that, you hurt your back....


Not that uniform idgit... It ripped, remember?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Mike!



Have a good trip today...I got a scary picture of someone in uniform for ya


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got my uniform on, NUTTIN, but a cheekun mask???



Why is that in question form?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not that uniform idgit... It ripped, remember?



Sorry   You know tequila makes me fiesty...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why is that in question form?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry You know tequila makes me fiesty...


 
It also makes your,,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,nevermind...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Where are you going?
> 
> 
> I'm headed to Dobbins shortly to go drool over all the young men in uniform......I mean.....for Family Day with P's Unit.  And they are not in uniform, they get to wear civilian clothes, which is complete bull crap.
> ...



I envy you!!! For now that is


----------



## chadf (Jul 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sorry   You know tequila makes me fiesty...









we can tell from your avatar.....looks to be a firee nite that night


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Have a good trip today...I got a scary picture of someone in uniform for ya



Thanks Mike!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It also makes your,,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,nevermind...







YaraG. said:


> I envy you!!! For now that is



For which part?



chadf said:


> we can tell from your avatar.....looks to be a firee nite that night



Ummmmmm..........who are you?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 11, 2010)

Alright ya'll......................see ya later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!!!


----------



## chadf (Jul 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ummmmmm..........who are you?




hahahaha, changed avatar.




dont tell me this is another pic from those lone tequilla nights........

you dont worry about me hunny, i was just cruising through


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!!



Morning Jeff!



chadf said:


> hahahaha, changed avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, that's another member...

Well nice to meet you....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok.......I really have to leave this time.......


----------



## chadf (Jul 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok.......I really have to leave this time.......



dangit girl, you are quick with those avatars....

this one loks like a capt. morgans night


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 11, 2010)

Mernin Folks, blah...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Thanks Mike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relaxing by the water with a cold one.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Folks, blah...



mornin....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Folks, blah...



Morning trouble....I am still looking into the   laptop...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2010)

Mornin!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 11, 2010)

I sense somehow that I sould say........

  Mornin Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I sense somehow that I sould say........
> 
> Mornin Keebs



Mornin............... you have them type feelings too?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> mornin....


Mornin Yara 


jmfauver said:


> Morning trouble....I am still looking into the   laptop...


Mornin Mike   No biggie.. I still gotta find the plug for it 



Keebs said:


> Mornin!


Mornin ChickSista 


MoonPie said:


> I sense somehow that I sould say........
> 
> Mornin Keebs


Mornin MoonPie


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yara
> Mornin Mike   No biggie.. I still gotta find the plug for it
> 
> Mornin ChickSista
> ...



Hey, word of warning to be on the look out for with your chickens.  Started finding pecked eggs, then you could tell they were being eaten, once a chicken starts eating the eggs you have to get them out of there.  Well, the culprit was caught "red handed" yesterday & *unceremoniously* put OUT of the pen, needless to say, the 3 roosters & even the 3 guinea's had them a time with her!!   Actually got to gather some eggs, so maybe  she was the only one doing the damage!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2010)

CHARLIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2010)

Mernin Duke, soooo, what's revenge for your bro gonna be?!?!


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 11, 2010)

Morning all, got stuck at work pulling an extra 12 hours. Fun Fun


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, word of warning to be on the look out for with your chickens.  Started finding pecked eggs, then you could tell they were being eaten, once a chicken starts eating the eggs you have to get them out of there.  Well, the culprit was caught "red handed" yesterday & *unceremoniously* put OUT of the pen, needless to say, the 3 roosters & even the 3 guinea's had them a time with her!!   Actually got to gather some eggs, so maybe  she was the only one doing the damage!!



Hey Sista!  Yeah, I'd been readin about that... we're gonna try and build a big enough coop and run, that they can mostly free range when we're here, and have the run/coop at night to help keep the egg eatin from startin  Thanks for the advice!!!  Hope ya don't have anymore problems with that!!!!


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mernin Duke, soooo, what's revenge for your bro gonna be?!?!



I'm thinking hard on that one. Might have to farm out for some ideas. Just have to keep in mind that he holds the reins of my "diplomatic immunity" on the roads.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 11, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Morning all, got stuck at work pulling an extra 12 hours. Fun Fun



Mornin SD.. yuk!!!


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin SD.. yuk!!!



Howdy Miz Snowy


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista!  Yeah, I'd been readin about that... we're gonna try and build a big enough coop and run, that they can mostly free range when we're here, and have the run/coop at night to help keep the egg eatin from startin  Thanks for the advice!!!  Hope ya don't have anymore problems with that!!!!


We tried the free-range here too, remember, that's when we had to keep them penned up............ maybe we can go back to it now that things have settled down some.  The turkey is out on her own again 'cause she liked to get IN the nest with the chickens & lay her egg too!   Thought it was her biggbutt causing the eggs to get busted at first!   But she's hanging fairly close to the back & in & around the horse pen so far! 



Sirduke said:


> I'm thinking hard on that one. Might have to farm out for some ideas. Just have to keep in mind that he holds the reins of my "diplomatic immunity" on the roads.


Hey now, he can't hold that over your head!! 
Ok, just come up wiff sumthin that looks like one of the others did it, not you!   I mean, you weren't on shift all by your lonesome, now were you???


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 11, 2010)

Purdy much looks like the gangs all here now.  So to save space and more cause of lazyness, I'll keep it short.............

  Mornin All


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 11, 2010)

Keebs, I was the only one who actually woke up to see what all the racket was.

8 patrol cars and a news van sitting in the parking lot. All waving at me and smiling like big dogs.

Troopers are evil.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Keebs, I was the only one who actually woke up to see what all the racket was.
> 
> 8 patrol cars and a news van sitting in the parking lot. All waving at me and smiling like big dogs.
> 
> Troopers are evil.



You better come up with something good then!!  Pull the news van crew in on it, they way they're caught in da middle!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> We tried the free-range here too, remember, that's when we had to keep them penned up............ maybe we can go back to it now that things have settled down some.  The turkey is out on her own again 'cause she liked to get IN the nest with the chickens & lay her egg too!   Thought it was her biggbutt causing the eggs to get busted at first!   But she's hanging fairly close to the back & in & around the horse pen so far!


Yeah, I'm thinkin our worst predators would be Leia the Lab  But, if I can free range em durin the day while I'm home, that'd  help the bug problem too  so, I guess we'll see what happens when the time comes!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah, I'm thinkin our worst predators would be Leia the Lab  But, if I can free range em durin the day while I'm home, that'd  help the bug problem too  so, I guess we'll see what happens when the time comes!!!



She can be trained........... it's the wild varmints ya gotta watch out for, but then, she'll help you there too!!  
Either way, you & the kids are gonna have fun with them!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> She can be trained........... it's the wild varmints ya gotta watch out for, but then, she'll help you there too!!
> Either way, you & the kids are gonna have fun with them!!



Meh, Leia, not so much... She's got a reputation/track record for killin things   so she won't be allowed near em  Splat, on the other hand, will get her learnin  besides, I'm thinkin Splat'll have fun herdin em 

Oh yeah, the kids are SOOOO excited  I think even more then I am


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Meh, Leia, not so much... She's got a reputation/track record for killin things   so she won't be allowed near em  Splat, on the other hand, will get her learnin  besides, I'm thinkin Splat'll have fun herdin em
> 
> Oh yeah, the kids are SOOOO excited  I think even more then I am



Maybe it'll work out for Leia to take the wild varmints on & Splat will do the herdin!  I still say get a shock collar, 'cause Cutter likes to herd when you don't want'em herded!


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 11, 2010)

Them idiots are gonna blow a gasket trying to find out how to get a password for the Swap and Sell.

Some of their post are down right panicky...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 11, 2010)

My daughter was reading along on here as I was typing yesterday. She says to me, "mom you guys sound like a bunch of kids at bed time"... I laughed and asked why (9yrs old). "This is what you guys sound like... Morning Keebs, mornin Jeff, how did ya sleep Karen, Snowy was kicking and BBQ was snoring, beer, mornin jmfauver did ya get poor (so she says) Otis out of the basement, mornin Yankee, Mornin mexican. See what I mean mom, you sound like us at a sleep over?" I laughed sooooo hard as she did this cute skit, that I almost tinkled.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Them idiots are gonna blow a gasket trying to find out how to get a password for the Swap and Sell.
> 
> Some of their post are down right panicky...


 
You should see the PM's that are coming in........some of them are down right indignant...


----------



## Buck (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should see the PM's that are coming in........some of them are down right indignant...



I just fielded one myself..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> I just fielded one myself..


 
Very few are getting responses... Eagles are much more desireable than vultures..
Please don't take that personally Boneboy..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 11, 2010)

Afternoon folks..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..


 
Howdy Kim, how's it going today?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Kim, how's it going today?



Going good so far,  But I ain't sure how in the world I am ever gonna git 8000 posts to get a password...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 11, 2010)

maybe


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 11, 2010)

this


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 11, 2010)

way


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Going good so far, But I ain't sure how in the world I am ever gonna git 8000 posts to get a password...


 


Redneck Maguiver said:


> maybe


 


Redneck Maguiver said:


> this


 


Redneck Maguiver said:


> way


 
Well that certainly is one creative option..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well that certainly is one creative option..



Well, seeing hows I am on 3 different sites, Maybe I can combine all of them.  I am just supprised I have not cross posted in all the confussion...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, seeing hows I am on 3 different sites, Maybe I can combine all of them. I am just supprised I have not cross posted in all the confussion...


 
I bet that could get interesting....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet that could get interesting....



Yeah no Duh..  This one is G-rated and the others, well lets just say they are ALOT more open with no rateings at all....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 11, 2010)

been


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 11, 2010)

out of


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 11, 2010)

town


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 11, 2010)

how are yall


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 11, 2010)

doing ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> been


 


Sterlo58 said:


> out of


 


Sterlo58 said:


> town


 


Sterlo58 said:


> how are yall


 
Oh gawd,,,,,,not you too!!! You have 2734 posts, and I don't know anyone that will sponsor you...so you better get busy..


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 11, 2010)

I started to egg it on myself, but I stir the pot enough here at work, better behave somewhere.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> I started to egg it on myself, but I stir the pot enough here at work, better behave somewhere.


 
Go ahead, I promise we won't wake you up at 3am with a fleet of sirens..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh gawd,,,,,,not you too!!! You have 2734 posts, and I don't know anyone that will sponsor you...so you better get busy..



I guess I better...cuz there aint no way I'm goin in for a rectical scan.


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go ahead, I promise we won't wake you up at 3am with a fleet of sirens..



That was pretty wild. Surprised half my shift didn't fly out the back door for the woods.

I'm plotting my revenge as we speak. You just have to be cautious how you get revenge on a trooper, especially one as devious as my younger brother.

I usually lose in the end...

Mom always did like him best.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I guess I better...cuz there aint no way I'm goin in for a rectical scan.


 
And just what do you have against Muddyfoots?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And just what do you have against Muddyfoots?



I hear he don't wash his hands before the procedure.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I hear he don't wash his hands before the procedure.


Or after, and he's a nail biter too!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 11, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> That was pretty wild. Surprised half my shift didn't fly out the back door for the woods.
> 
> I'm plotting my revenge as we speak. You just have to be cautious how you get revenge on a trooper, especially one as devious as my younger brother.
> 
> ...



I would go get a couple of dozed doughnuts and place them around his car/yard...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I would go get a couple of dozed doughnuts and place them around his car/yard...


 
But take just one bite out of one from every box first...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But take just one bite out of one from every box first...



you mean outa each one don't ya...


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you mean outa each one don't ya...



I like this idea.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 11, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> I like this idea.



Just thought I would help out..Besides I got a kid brother who is the joker in the family.


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Just thought I would help out..Besides I got a kid brother who is the joker in the family.



He is indeed the joker, unfortantly, when you try to return the favor, it usually backfires on you.

When he got married, my cousin and I bought him an anatomicaly correct male blow up doll as a gag gift. Big mistake. He stood up in front of everyone and made a comment about being proud of us for giving up our favorite toy....

Many other attempts met with the same or similar results.

Thus I have to plan carefully.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2010)

Good morning, Vietnam(and Woodyites in America too)!
Just got up from a nap. TBug had a bad migraine last night and skipped hunting this morning. Fishbait and i slept a little late and then went to the property to move stands, check feeders, and swap out trailcam cards. After all the excitement yesterday, the pigs had not come back this morning so we didn't miss anything. Here's a pic of my 3-fer from yesterday. Fishbait has a pic of his piggy somewhere:


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 11, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> He is indeed the joker, unfortantly, when you try to return the favor, it usually backfires on you.
> 
> When he got married, my cousin and I bought him an anatomicaly correct male blow up doll as a gag gift. Big mistake. He stood up in front of everyone and made a comment about being proud of us for giving up our favorite toy....
> 
> ...




Sounds like my brother...I think the doughnuts would get him ( of course with your luck the wildlife would clean up the mess before he got outside)...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, Vietnam(and Woodyites in America too)!
> Just got up from a nap. TBug had a bad migraine last night and skipped hunting this morning. Fishbait and i slept a little late and then went to the property to move stands, check feeders, and swap out trailcam cards. After all the excitement yesterday, the pigs had not come back this morning so we didn't miss anything. Here's a pic of my 3-fer from yesterday. Fishbait has a pic of his piggy somewhere:



Oh and I saw something about you going shopping as well ...Great job


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Oh and I saw something about you going shopping as well ...Great job



Thank ya, buddy!
I missed a lot of the posting this weekend. My Blackberry wasn't getting enough signal to get on here much from the stand yesterday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thank ya, buddy!
> I missed a lot of the posting this weekend. My Blackberry wasn't getting enough signal to get on here much from the stand yesterday.


 Boy do you have some important business to catch up on!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boy do you have some important business to catch up on!!!



looks like you had a GREAT fishing weekend. They are still jumping in the boat!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> looks like you had a GREAT fishing weekend. They are still jumping in the boat!


It has been an interesting PM weekend, to say the least...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It has been an interesting PM weekend, to say the least...



did Dawg2 ever say how many pm's he got requesting a password?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 11, 2010)

evenin peeps...... glad the weekend is over, the yard work has just about whupped me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> did Dawg2 ever say how many pm's he got requesting a password?


 
He's gone underground, probably in a drunken stooper to try and hope it will all just go away..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 11, 2010)

wow..... quiet in here, think a tumbleweed just blew by...........


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 11, 2010)

What a day.....evenin folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> wow..... quiet in here, think a tumbleweed just blew by...........


 


Sweetwater said:


> What a day.....evenin folks.


 
You could hear a "pin" drop...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, Vietnam(and Woodyites in America too)!
> Just got up from a nap. TBug had a bad migraine last night and skipped hunting this morning. Fishbait and i slept a little late and then went to the property to move stands, check feeders, and swap out trailcam cards. After all the excitement yesterday, the pigs had not come back this morning so we didn't miss anything. Here's a pic of my 3-fer from yesterday. Fishbait has a pic of his piggy somewhere:



Yep, yesterday was a productive day for the boys. I watched Muppet Jr. play around for a bit yesterday afternoon but chose to let him walk because I knew that gargantuan sow would be close behind. She was... for about 3 seconds.   I saw her raise her big ol' head up out of some brush and as soon as I raised the scope up and put the crosshairs on her ear, she was GONE and didn't come back. I don't think she saw me so much as might have smelled the thermocell. DO NOT waste your money on the "Fresh Earth" scented pads. Although they do a great job of keeping the bugs away, they didn't smell much different. Actually seemed to have more of a citrus-y smell to em.  It had just rained and the breeze had changed directions so I feel certain she winded me more than saw me raise Gabby cause I'm hidden pretty well by some leaves beside my stand from where she was. 

Oh well, at least I know she's there and got to see how big she really is.  That's made me more determined to get her outta there cause I won't have anything but that little boar she bosses around until she's gone. 

Feel like a total dweeb though. I felt a headache coming on that afternoon but it wasn't too bad. By the time we loaded up, I couldn't turn my head too fast and as soon as it got dark, oncoming headlights were bringing up nausea all the way from my toenails. A Goody's powder made it manageable enough that I could eat some pizza but my head was still too sore to get up at 4:00 this morning and go again. I finally rolled outta bed around 11:30 and Bubbette and I enjoyed some gabbing on the front porch and then watched some shows Wobbert-Woo  had DVR'd. 

I was told one stand has been moved and I'll have excellent bow shots out of it and my stand has also been moved for more cover til I can get that sow outta there.  I'd love nothing more than to take that big girl with a broadhead but it's not gonna happen. She's too smart to get that close so I'll be taking Gabby again and keeping my fingers crossed. 

As always hanging out with Wobbert-Woo  and Bubbette made for a wonderful weekend.


----------



## baldfish (Jul 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, yesterday was a productive day for the boys. I watched Muppet Jr. play around for a bit yesterday afternoon but chose to let him walk because I knew that gargantuan sow would be close behind. She was... for about 3 seconds.   I saw her raise her big ol' head up out of some brush and as soon as I raised the scope up and put the crosshairs on her ear, she was GONE and didn't come back. I don't think she saw me so much as might have smelled the thermocell. DO NOT waste your money on the "Fresh Earth" scented pads. Although they do a great job of keeping the bugs away, they didn't smell much different. Actually seemed to have more of a citrus-y smell to em.  It had just rained and the breeze had changed directions so I feel certain she winded me more than saw me raise Gabby cause I'm hidden pretty well by some leaves beside my stand from where she was.
> 
> Oh well, at least I know she's there and got to see how big she really is.  That's made me more determined to get her outta there cause I won't have anything but that little boar she bosses around until she's gone.
> 
> ...



Sorry bout the headache and no piggy Tbug good to hear bama and bait got hoogies 
but I got one still hunting this morning with a rifle
fresh pork on ice


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm driving by. Studying for a math test then going to sleep. Hope all is well in the drivel nation!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 11, 2010)

Robert congrats on the 3 fer....If wasn't so hot and I wasn't so scared of snakes I'd offer to come down and stalk those piggies into extinction....find yourself some waders and hit the swamps...assuming there are some of course...find the water find the thickets find the pigs, nevermind sitting ina stand and waiting on them to show up...I just can't sit still that long ......


T-bug, I can almost bet my paycheck the piggies didn't smell that thermocell...or see you raise gabby....they just disappear for some reason....I stalked one once and before I could get an open shot he just vanished into a short patch of scrubbrush...no more than waist high and I couldn't see him for anything....I know you have the paitence to wait that ol sow out and sooner or later her big ol belly is gonna be the death of her...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 11, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Sorry bout the headache and no piggy Tbug good to hear bama and bait got hoogies
> but I got one still hunting this morning with a rifle
> fresh pork on ice



Yeah, I was proud for em. They did good.  My not getting one was my choice though, I could've shot Muppet Jr 10 times over as he was in his own little world out there playing and bucking and being comical. It's like Wobbert said "Your call" and I chose to let him go. That sow has moved beyond "interesting" (as far as how big and smart she is) to "you're a pain in my behind and are messing up my food plot so I'm gonna hunt you down with every fiber of my being".    

Fishbait got his texts all crossed up and it wasn't until we were packing up to leave that Wobbert actually said "What sow? You did get a hog?"    He got lost in the shuffle of passing information that fishbait was back at camp cleaning her.  

I did enjoy a text conversation with Wobbert-Woo  after he killed those three.

Pic received from Wobbert-Woo 
Me: Congrats! Great job!
Me: Hey Wobbert, where's the piggy's eyeballs?
Wobbert: Somewhere in the food plot.
Me: Meanie!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 11, 2010)

Glad y'all got on the hogs. Congrats.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I was proud for em. They did good.  My not getting one was my choice though, I could've shot Muppet Jr 10 times over as he was in his own little world out there playing and bucking and being comical. It's like Wobbert said "Your call" and I chose to let him go. That sow has moved beyond "interesting" (as far as how big and smart she is) to "you're a pain in my behind and are messing up my food plot so I'm gonna hunt you down with every fiber of my being".
> 
> Fishbait got his texts all crossed up and it wasn't until we were packing up to leave that Wobbert actually said "What sow? You did get a hog?"    He got lost in the shuffle of passing information that fishbait was back at camp cleaning her.
> 
> ...





Skin that one Pilgrim and i'll go get you another one!


----------



## Otis (Jul 11, 2010)

I still ain't got my password to swap and sale. Anyone got one I can borrow?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 11, 2010)

Self! said:


> I still ain't got my password to swap and sale. Anyone got one I can borrow?





Why not? I've had mine for four weeks now.  

Guess you just ain't holding your mouth right.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2010)

Self! said:


> I still ain't got my password to swap and sale. Anyone got one I can borrow?



which digits are you missing? 
 I still haven't seen anything i want yet. Don't have any desire to get a pistol and the trail cam and ladder stand sellers haven't posted yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

It's raining!!!!!  Man finally, I sure was gettin tired of holding my mouth that way...
And it's just right on top of my yard, no where else...

don't believe me???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2010)

watching lightning in the distance here, but i don't think we're gonna get wet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> watching lightning in the distance here, but i don't think we're gonna get wet.


 
It's been a solid two hour frog strangler here. Guess the grass will finally have to be cut after two weeks of no growth now..

I just love the smell of rain so much better than the smell of dust..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 11, 2010)

evenin ya'll.....


----------



## Otis (Jul 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> evenin ya'll.....


 

look! a yankee trying to speak southern! Ban her!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 11, 2010)

Self! said:


> look! a yankee trying to speak southern! Ban her!



Look a redneck with a split personality! Is that healthy for a G-Rated forum?????


----------



## pbradley (Jul 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Look a redneck with a split personality! Is that healthy for a G-Rated forum?????


----------



## Otis (Jul 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Look a redneck with a split personality! Is that healthy for a G-Rated forum?????


 


who ya calling a redneck, you PR yankee!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 11, 2010)

Self! said:


> who ya calling a redneck, you PR yankee!



Don't take it out on me, that you don't know who you are, half the time you are awake.... and asleep!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Look a redneck with a split personality! Is that healthy for a G-Rated forum?????





Self! said:


> who ya calling a redneck, you PR yankee!


He speeled evary ting rite that time!!


----------



## Otis (Jul 11, 2010)

pbradley said:


>


 


Go play with a BB Boom 





YaraG. said:


> Don't take it out on me, that you don't know who you are, half the time you are awake.... and asleep!


 

Don't make me call Homeland Security! 





RUTTNBUCK said:


> He speeled evary ting rite that time!!


 


Marc iz coming 2 ur hous. Thutty thutty iz loaded, he hats dawgs 2


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He speeled evary ting rite that time!!



He is havin a moment.... wait for it.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 11, 2010)

Self! said:


> Go play with a BB Boom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll dial the number fir ya.... what's your address again???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 11, 2010)

Self! said:


> Go play with a BB Boom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Idjit better not be coming around here!!!


----------



## Swede (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi


Yara that pitcher is a bit dirty


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 11, 2010)

Swede said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Yara that pitcher is a bit dirty



I think your doggy needs to go.... It's a painting i'm working on silly.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 11, 2010)

Keeeeeeebbbbbsssssss!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 11, 2010)

Confession: every time someone says Keeeebs... I think of the Keebler cookies and want to bite her.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Keeeeeeebbbbbsssssss!!!






YaraG. said:


> Confession: every time someone says Keeeebs... I think of the Keebler cookies and want to bite her.



 Keebler? yeah.......... Keeeebs? uhhhNO........... 

Hi ya'll, nite ya'll, looooooooooong day!! 
I got my password, I got my password, I got my paaasssswoooorrrdddd................. now to unloa, uuumm sell this woodheater...............


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi ya'll, nite ya'll, looooooooooong day!!
> I got my password, I got my password, I got my paaasssswoooorrrdddd................. now to unloa, uuumm sell this woodheater...............


I still ain't got mine yet!!........Got a few promises on a Sponsorship, but nothing solid yet!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 11, 2010)

Time to hit the hay....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 11, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Time to hit the hay....



Night Yara

G'mornin to the rest of y'all


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Night Yara
> 
> G'mornin to the rest of y'all


I see how it is!!.........I'm not petite, and cute as a button!!......So I'm just an Ya'll!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I see how it is!!.........I'm not petite, and cute as a button!!......So I'm just an Ya'll!!


well you haven't said you were going to bed.If you had I would've wished you sweet dreams Rutt


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> well you haven't said you were going to bed.If you had I would've wished you sweet dreams Rutt


Well I'm going to bed now!!! And I'd just as soon you didn't wish me sweet dreams!!.............That would just be kind of creepy!!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well I'm going to bed now!!! And I'd just as soon you didn't wish me sweet dreams!!.............That would just be kind of creepy!!!
> 
> Good night folks!!




c'ya


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2010)

ouch gawd dang....who leaves the dish washer door down all night


so much for my stealth attempt to a midnight snack.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 12, 2010)

slip said:


> ouch gawd dang....who leaves the dish washer door down all night
> 
> :



Someone that wants to know when the fridge is being raided


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Someone that wants to know when the fridge is being raided



busted


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

everyone wake up...it's MONDAY..4 more mornings until the weekend


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> everyone wake up...it's MONDAY..4 more mornings until the weekend



I'm awake,and I only have 1 more day until my weekend


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'm awake,and I only have 1 more day until my weekend



Jeff,

You on the weird schedule...I am talking about normal folks...

Oh and morning to ya Jeff


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Jeff,
> 
> You on the weird schedule...I am talking about normal folks...
> 
> Oh and morning to ya Jeff




Mornin Mike


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Mike



Ya been doing any fishing?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Ya been doing any fishing?



Not a bit since DOG 2,too busy working on houses on my 4 days off from the water plant


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Not a bit since DOG 2,too busy working on houses on my 4 days off from the water plant



that ain't good....I am looking forward to the blast in 2 weeks......


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> that ain't good....I am looking forward to the blast in 2 weeks......



I will do my best to be there.Every time I mention it to the wife that we are going she just rolls her eyes and says"oh boy."
I'm forcing her to come with me so she can me all the nut ...uh er ...drivelers


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I will do my best to be there.Every time I mention it to the wife that we are going she just rolls her eyes and says"oh boy."
> I'm forcing her to come with me so she can me all the nut ...uh er ...drivelers



My wife knows I am nuts...I gotta leave here around 330 am to get to breakfast,then to the blast....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

mornen          bye


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2010)

Self! said:


> I still ain't got my password to swap and sale. Anyone got one I can borrow?



sure use the numbers that match sellhigh on the phone.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

Mornin' Peeps........ everyone here and accounted for after the weekend. I am glad it is over, yard was bein tough on me.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 12, 2010)

Good morning!



French vanilla ice cream makes a great substitute for creamer.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

morning, peeps!
Looks like another long day at the Big House awaits.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> French vanilla ice cream makes a great substitute for creamer.....


Good Morning 


rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> Looks like another long day at the Big House awaits.



You know it Brother!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin' Peeps........ everyone here and accounted for after the weekend. I am glad it is over, yard was bein tough on me.



Morning



rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> Looks like another long day at the Big House awaits.



Yea...morning



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> French vanilla ice cream makes a great substitute for creamer.....



Morning


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Mornin folks.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

Mornin idjits.. I mean drivlas!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin' JM


Sweetwater said:


> Mornin folks.


Howdy


BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin idjits.. I mean drivlas!



Idjit..... here Mornin' BBQ


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin idjits.. I mean drivlas!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 12, 2010)

Dang! 
 Is it really Monday again  
One blink a gets you from Friday to Monday 
Oh well-come to another week y'all


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I see how it is!!.........I'm not petite, and cute as a button!!......So I'm just an Ya'll!!


Awe was that a compliment I hear???


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well I'm going to bed now!!! And I'd just as soon you didn't wish me sweet dreams!!.............That would just be kind of creepy!!!
> 
> Good night folks!!



Wow.... you two are something else

Mornin Ya'll.... someone want to bring me cafe please?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Awe was that a compliment I hear???
> 
> 
> Wow.... you two are something else
> ...



Heres ya a little something to get you going this morning.  
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=552578


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Heres ya a little something to get you going this morning.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=552578



It's settled.... you're cooking at my BBQ! Want to tease now your stuck in front of the grill!!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Awe was that a compliment I hear???
> 
> 
> Wow.... you two are something else
> ...



Mornin..

But I bet you make that goooood Puerto Rican cafe...

Oh...FYI....it's "y'all" sweetie.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's settled.... you're cooking at my BBQ! Want to tease now your stuck in front of the grill!!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Heres ya a little something to get you going this morning.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=552578





You're the man.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin..
> 
> But I bet you make that goooood Puerto Rican cafe...
> 
> Oh...FYI....it's "y'all" sweetie.



Tomatoes ... tomates.... bah! I make my cafe the old fashioned way, do ya know it?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> You're the man.



Nawwwwww.... You Da Man!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Tomatoes ... tomates.... bah! I make my cafe the old fashioned way, do ya know it?



No ma'am. I just know a Puerto Rican lady who is a client made me some. I love it.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Dang!
> Is it really Monday again
> One blink a gets you from Friday to Monday
> Oh well-come to another week y'all




It's so fun to be ignored


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

sweetwater said:


> no ma'am. I just know a puerto rican lady who is a client made me some. I love it.



.....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> It's so fun to be ignored



So sorry. My mind is elsewhere.

Mornin moonpie.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> It's so fun to be ignored



Morning Moonie.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 541060.....



Cool. IIRC...she made hers in a boiler....and added milk to it.

Avatar.....DROOOOOOOL.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> It's so fun to be ignored



I haven't had breakfast yet so i'm avoiding your avatar... mornin dear.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> It's so fun to be ignored



The least you can do is let some of us login before ya blast us......


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I haven't had breakfast yet so i'm avoiding your avatar... mornin dear.





Hellllloooooo Yara...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Cool. IIRC...she made hers in a boiler....and added milk to it.
> 
> Avatar.....DROOOOOOOL.



I prefer the one my nanny gave me some 100yrs ago... it's not that color any more but it makes the best cafe.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hellllloooooo Yara...



Mornin sweet cheeks....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

I prefer Kawfee...


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> The least you can do is let some of us login before ya blast us......



Now thats the kindness that I crave this morning from y'all, and didn't mean to be blastin.  Twas a purdy ugly weekend for me.  Nine days straight a bustin my ....... and startin again in a few minutes. 

Ya, a good cup a cafe con lechy would be the ticket right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's settled.... you're cooking at my BBQ! Want to tease now your stuck in front of the grill!!!!





Moanin ya'll, just got off work and fixing to crash!!


By the way Yara, yo avatar ain't gonna make it on this sight!!



5..4..3..2..1..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin ya'll, just got off work and fixing to crash!!
> 
> 
> By the way Yara, yo avatar ain't gonna make it on this sight!!
> ...



Be interesting if it does.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Now thats the kindness that I crave this morning from y'all, and didn't mean to be blastin.  Twas a purdy ugly weekend for me.  Nine days straight a bustin my ....... and startin again in a few minutes.
> 
> Ya, a good cup a cafe con lechy would be the ticket right now.



this is week 5 of on-call 24x7x365...not liking it at all.....Spend way tooo much time dealing with work when I am home,it has cut down my fishing


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin ya'll, just got off work and fixing to crash!!
> 
> 
> By the way Yara, yo avatar ain't gonna make it on this sight!!
> ...




Not sure about the coffee filter either


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin ya'll, just got off work and fixing to crash!!
> 
> 
> By the way Yara, yo avatar ain't gonna make it on this sight!!
> ...



Yeah... we know all about illegal avatars.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Now thats the kindness that I crave this morning from y'all, and didn't mean to be blastin.  Twas a purdy ugly weekend for me.  Nine days straight a bustin my ....... and startin again in a few minutes.
> 
> Ya, a good cup a cafe con lechy would be the ticket right now.



You oughta consider yourself lucky.....there are many folks struggling to find work.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Not sure about the coffee filter either





Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin ya'll, just got off work and fixing to crash!!
> 
> 
> By the way Yara, yo avatar ain't gonna make it on this sight!!
> ...


Better??????????



BBQBOSS said:


> I prefer Kawfee...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Better??????????



Dang, I missed a good avatar?


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> You oughta consider yourself lucky.....there are many folks struggling to find work.



 Oh I do Sweetwater.  Was out a work for three years before this job.  Still, workin outside in this summer sun will make anybody slap out tired.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Oh I do Sweetwater.  Was out a work for three years before this job.  Still, workin outside in this summer sun will make anybody slap out tired.



I know all about it. 

Not jumpin on ya....just trying to lend perspective.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin idjits.. I mean drivlas!


 mornen boss



MoonPie said:


> It's so fun to be ignored



I was workin n couldnt quote ya



gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang, I missed a good avatar?



story of my life









for the rest of ya


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang, I missed a good avatar?



A pic of Megan Fox in a kini top, eating some cherries.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> A pic of Megan Fox in a kini top, eating some cherries.



sounds okay to me.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen boss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 12, 2010)

Boss, I think I'm going to attempt to make those japo poppers tonight.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


Beer is one of the world's oldest beverages, with the history of beer dating back to the 6th millennium BC, and being recorded in the written history of Ancient Iraq. The earliest Sumerian writings contain references to beer. 

Noah's provisions included beer on the Ark.

4300 BC, Babylonian clay tablets detail recipes for beer.

Egyptians brewed beer commercially for use by royalty served in gold goblets, medical purposes, and as a necessity to be included in burial provisions for the journey to the hereafter.

1600 BC Egyptian texts contain 100 medical prescriptions calling for beer.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Boss, I think I'm going to attempt to make those japo poppers tonight.



Aint nothing to them.  So easy, a crazy snakeheaded fishin seahag can do it!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Boss, I think I'm going to attempt to make those japo poppers tonight.



Buy some zantac and xtra tp.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Aint nothing to them.  So easy, a crazy snakeheaded fishin seahag can do it!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Buy some zantac and xtra tp.



Dang, its just jalepenos!  They aint hot!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Aint nothing to them.  So easy, a crazy snakeheaded fishin seahag can do it!



So what are you trying to say?








Sweetwater said:


> Buy some zantac and xtra tp.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey, they are real good using sweet banana peppers as well.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dang, its just jalepenos!  They aint hot!



I know...right? I love em... But for some reason...they set me off.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey friendly day folkz. Happy Monday to ya.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey friendly day folkz. Happy Monday to ya.



Mornin HT...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I know...right? I love em... But for some reason...they set me off.



should have had some of that 'mild' chicken i made Saturday night as well.  Did you see it?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin HT...


Morning there SW, You got a big week planned?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey friendly day folkz. Happy Monday to ya.



Howdy dude!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> should have had some of that 'mild' chicken i made Saturday night as well.  Did you see it?


I likes all chicken, is you gonna cook some at fpg? Oh, hey, Matte


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus.  You sure do know about Beer.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning there SW, You got a big week planned?



Naw..my week was planned for me. I gotta attend a funeral for a dear friend who lost her battle with lung cancer Saturday. 

That's her in my avatar...her name was Donna.

How about you?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

Not sure I will be at FPG or not.  It's always a game time decision for me.  Having two small kids, ive learned its best not to plan anything far in advance.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> should have had some of that 'mild' chicken i made Saturday night as well.  Did you see it?



Yessir....it all looked delicious.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Naw..my week was planned for me. I gotta attend a funeral for a dear friend who lost her battle with lung cancer Saturday.
> 
> That's her in my avatar...her name was Donna.
> 
> How about you?



Dang, thats sad news SW.  Prayers go out to you and her family...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Not sure I will be at FPG or not.  It's always a game time decision for me.  Having two small kids, ive learned its best not to plan anything far in advance.



Either you coming on your own or we be a bringing you unwillingly 

Besides we someone who can cook,lord knows I can't


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

Mornin HT....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Not sure I will be at FPG or not.  It's always a game time decision for me.  Having two small kids, ive learned its best not to plan anything far in advance.



Bringem along they can play with my two! Mine are 9 & 10 and are great with little ones.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dang, thats sad news SW.  Prayers go out to you and her family...



Thank you. PM sent.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Naw..my week was planned for me. I gotta attend a funeral for a dear friend who lost her battle with lung cancer Saturday.
> 
> That's her in my avatar...her name was Donna.
> 
> How about you?


Sorry bout your friend there SW i know that hurts a lot. But i just have a busy week to do at the airplane patch. 



BBQBOSS said:


> Not sure I will be at FPG or not.  It's always a game time decision for me.  Having two small kids, ive learned its best not to plan anything far in advance.


 Yep, i know that's right. But do hope you can make it there.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin HT....


Hey Yara, did you get all settled in yet. Is your moving done?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Sorry bout your friend there SW i know that hurts a lot. But i just have a busy week to do at the airplane patch.
> 
> Yep, i know that's right. But do hope you can make it there.



Thanks HT...

Aight folks...gotta go buy some funeral clothes...bbl.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Thanks HT...
> 
> Aight folks...gotta go buy some funeral clothes...bbl.
> 
> Everyone have a good day.


See ya later man. Our thoughts will be with you.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>







YaraG. said:


> Beer is one of the world's oldest beverages, with the history of beer dating back to the 6th millennium BC, and being recorded in the written history of Ancient Iraq. The earliest Sumerian writings contain references to beer.
> 
> Noah's provisions included beer on the Ark.
> 
> ...














these are more like my people 





MoonPie said:


> Hankus.  You sure do know about Beer.



 all I need to know is which end to open


mornen HT


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 12, 2010)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Mornin folks!



mornen


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Mornin folks!



Morning


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2010)

howdy folks, later folks. 
headed to 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_Eagle_Effigy_Mound


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Beer is one of the world's oldest beverages, with the history of beer dating back to the 6th millennium BC, and being recorded in the written history of Ancient Iraq. The earliest Sumerian writings contain references to beer.
> 
> Noah's provisions included beer on the Ark.
> 
> ...



Back in midieval times a German city was over run because they ran out of beer and had to drink the water. Germans still drink beer instead of water. The water was contaminated for hundreds of years until sanitation methods were invented. But they still don't trust the water.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey Chuch, hey Mike, hey Hank A good day to all. Got to go finish chores afore work time starts. Mabe get some rain today.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2010)

Howdy folks, sheeeesh, what a morning, sure hope the afternoon smoooths out!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Howdy folks, sheeeesh, what a morning, sure hope the afternoon smoooths out!!



what are you whining about now??????


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Howdy folks, sheeeesh, what a morning, sure hope the afternoon smoooths out!!



Hi YA Keebs...If BBQ keeps going on and on let me know I will take care of him ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2010)

I think Turtlebug sent me her headache..................OOOOOUUUUUUWWWWWWWIIIIIIIIEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hi YA Keebs...If BBQ keeps going on and on let me know I will take care of him ....



You and what Army, Tiny?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> what are you whining about now??????


EXCUUUSE ME???  When I whine, I'll let you KNOW I'm whinin, capeesh??? 



jmfauver said:


> Hi YA Keebs...If BBQ keeps going on and on let me know I will take care of him ....


go for it, any time, really, have at it 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think Turtlebug sent me her headache..................OOOOOUUUUUUWWWWWWWIIIIIIIIEEEEEE!!!!!!


I sowwy shuggums........... how's da back?  



BBQBOSS said:


> You and what Army, Tiny?



 he don't NEED no army!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

You need some cheese with that????


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Afternoon keebs and everyone.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 12, 2010)

Afternoon good peoples!

Man, it's hot in this shop!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Afternoon good peoples!
> 
> Man, it's hot in this shop!



Afternoon Chuck.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon Chuck.



Afternoon Sweet.

Hope you have a good afternoon considering what you got to look forward to!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> You need some cheese with that????


No thanks, I got's deer poppers.................... 



Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon keebs and everyone.


Hey Sweet............ gotcha on my mind darlin' ~~{cyber huggs}~~



chuckb7718 said:


> Afternoon good peoples!
> 
> Man, it's hot in this shop!


Well turn the fan on!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Afternoon Sweet.
> 
> Hope you have a good afternoon considering what you got to look forward to!



Thanks Chuck. I'm good. I'm actually glad she went before the final, pain filled stages of cancer came. I wish that on no one.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No thanks, I got's deer poppers....................
> 
> 
> Hey Sweet............ gotcha on my mind darlin' ~~{cyber huggs}~~
> ...



Thanks keebs...needed that...back at ya.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well turn the fan on!!



Theys _on!_ Just don't point at this here pooter!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

About to get some rain...woohoo...

Looks like Miguel is too.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Theys _on!_ Just don't point at this here pooter!


I'd be re-arrangin the funiture!  



Sweetwater said:


> About to get some rain...woohoo...
> 
> Looks like Miguel is too.



It's thunder-boomin here too............ sure hope I got some at the house!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> You and what Army, Tiny?



See avatar...nough said


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> See avatar...nough said



buncha midgets...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> See avatar...nough said






BBQBOSS said:


> buncha midgets...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> buncha midgets...




Bet ya won't say it the there faces.....Besides I wonder if carp like BBQ?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Bet ya won't say it the there faces.....Besides I wonder if carp like BBQ?


Let's just say it's a good thing the boy can cook............ 



jmfauver said:


>



 how's your 24/7/365 goin tiny?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Bet ya won't say it the there faces.....Besides I wonder if carp like BBQ?



ummmm... what i meant was... look at that midget, 2nd from the right.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Let's just say it's a good thing the boy can cook............
> 
> 
> 
> how's your 24/7/365 goin tiny?



You know ya luvs me.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Let's just say it's a good thing the boy can cook............
> 
> 
> 
> how's your 24/7/365 goin tiny?



It stinks...I did not get to fish this weekend due to the yard sale and work....




BBQBOSS said:


> ummmm... what i meant was... look at that midget, 2nd from the right.



Bring it shorty



BBQBOSS said:


> You know ya luvs me.




Yes yes we do,or I really mean I luvs ya cooking,cause you da man,please pass the BBQ no


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> You know ya luvs me.


yeah, yeah, yeah, whatever............  



jmfauver said:


> It stinks...I did not get to fish this weekend due to the yard sale and work....



My baby sis had to get off the phone with me last night 'cause she had hooked a bass.......... when I talked to her later she said she'd lost it........... but at least she was on the water!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It stinks...I did not get to fish this weekend due to the yard sale and work....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





my cooking aint anymore special than what anyone else on here can do.  There are lots of guys on here that can cook me under the table and show me a thing or two. 

But thanks for the kind words!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> my cooking aint anymore special than what anyone else on here can do.  There are lots of guys on here that can cook me under the table and show me a thing or two.
> 
> But thanks for the kind words!



They just ain't words...Matty if they can out cook ya I believe ya but there is something about sharing good food w/ good people that just makes every bite taste better



Keebs said:


> yeah, yeah, yeah, whatever............
> 
> 
> 
> My baby sis had to get off the phone with me last night 'cause she had hooked a bass.......... when I talked to her later she said she'd lost it........... but at least she was on the water!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> They just ain't words...Matty if they can out cook ya I believe ya but there is something about sharing good food w/ good people that just makes every bite taste better



Yep, this is true!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yep, this is true!





So I can't say any one is better then you ,maybe one day I will have the opportunity to try some of the others but with all those folks from DOG II I got a lot of good friends to share time with....


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> My baby sis had to get off the phone with me last night 'cause she had hooked a bass.......... when I talked to her later she said she'd lost it........... but at least she was on the water!



Oh Lord.  Lost it!  Phone's  cost a good bit these days, and to loose one in the water while catchin a bass.  Now that seems like un just punishment


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Bet ya won't say it the there faces.....Besides I wonder if carp like BBQ?





Alls I see is 4 overweight, outta shape, bird legged, middle aged men??


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Alls I see is 4 overweight, outta shape, bird legged, middle aged men??



I ain't middle aged yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Alls I see is 4 overweight, outta shape, bird legged, middle aged men??


 
You at the circus standin in front of one of those trick mirrors again?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Oh Lord.  Lost it!  Phone's  cost a good bit these days, and to loose one in the water while catchin a bass.  Now that seems like un just punishment


she lost the bass, not her phone, sorry for the confusion............ 



jmfauver said:


> I ain't middle aged yet


Hey, don't knock it, you'll be there 'for ya know it & on the *other* side even quicker!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You at the circus standin in front of one of those trick mirrors again?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You at the circus standin in front of one of those trick mirrors again?



No, I'm at yo house looking at your mirror...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, I'm at yo house looking at your mirror...



 well hellooo dere darlin'!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> she lost the bass, not her phone, sorry for the confusion............
> 
> 
> Hey, don't knock it, you'll be there 'for ya know it & on the *other* side even quicker!



Ain't knocking it I ain't old enough to be called it,would be like calling Miguel a senor citizen


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> well hellooo dere darlin'!




Hiya darlin!!




jmfauver said:


> Ain't knocking it I ain't old enough to be called it,would be like calling Miguel a senor citizen


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya darlin!!









That is for Miguel telling folks to be wary of me in S&S thread


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey y'all!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Ain't knocking it I ain't old enough to be called it,would be like calling Miguel a senor citizen


 Big Poppa??? He ain't *That* old! yet.......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey y'all!!!!!!



Heyyy Sista!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heyyy Sista!!



Hey! How you doing???


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey y'all!!!!!!



Afternoon



Keebs said:


> Big Poppa??? He ain't *That* old! yet.......



Like I said I ain't knocking it,I am just not that old....Besides he needs to be  for telling people I am sneaky in his S&S thread....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Ain't knocking it I ain't old enough to be called it,would be like calling Miguel a senor citizen



I thought Miguel *was* a senior citizen?


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I thought Miguel *was* a senior citizen?



Not quite....He may be getting close but the way he has been crying about his back lately you never know...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Not quite....He may be getting close but the way he has been crying about his back lately you never know...



And when we go out to eat, we always have to go very early......I thought it was for the "early bird" special.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> And when we go out to eat, we always have to go very early......I thought it was for the "early bird" special.



Naw he just needs his beauty sleep....as you can tell it ain't helping


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey! How you doing???


Wondermuss, absolutely Wondermussss!! 



jmfauver said:


> Afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said I ain't knocking it,I am just not that old....Besides he needs to be  for telling people I am sneaky in his S&S thread....


 word around the mod watercooler is you got skillzzzz............. 



OutFishHim said:


> I thought Miguel *was* a senior citizen?


 
 Hey sista!! 



jmfauver said:


> Not quite....He may be getting close but the way he has been crying about his back lately you never know...



why does "Rode hard & put up wet" come to mind??????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Afternoon Babes and Bro's!
home from work and listening to the rumble of thunder in the distance. Had a brief rain earlier that was just enough to fog my glasses up. Got 3 whining, wet dogs at the back door begging to come in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2010)

Hot, wet, tired,   and feelin` mean...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> word around the mod watercooler is you got skillzzzz.............
> 
> 
> why does "Rode hard & put up wet" come to mind??????



I am not in with the in crowd,so I would bet they was talking about someone else.Especially since I was really having thoughts about closing up on the board over the weekend......But thankfully some of the folks that know me and a few who never met me kicked me in the backside and convinced me to stay....

It is Miguel


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey sista!!



Hey Sista!



Keebs said:


> why does "Rode hard & put up wet" come to mind??????



That has nothing to do with me!



rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon Babes and Bro's!
> home from work and listening to the rumble of thunder in the distance. Had a brief rain earlier that was just enough to fog my glasses up. Got 3 whining, wet dogs at the back door begging to come in.



Afternoon Robert!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon Babes and Bro's!
> home from work and listening to the rumble of thunder in the distance. Had a brief rain earlier that was just enough to fog my glasses up. Got 3 whining, wet dogs at the back door begging to come in.



Afternoon,now ya need a good dinner and your ready for sleep I bet....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hot, wet, tired,   and feelin` mean...



No feelin mean allowed in here...If you still mad at Miguel you gotta go find him!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hot, wet, tired,   and feelin` mean...



gee, i wonder why......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon Babes and Bro's!
> home from work and listening to the rumble of thunder in the distance. Had a brief rain earlier that was just enough to fog my glasses up. Got 3 whining, wet dogs at the back door begging to come in.


Hey PiggySlayer!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Hot, wet, tired,   and feelin` mean...


A/C turned up, here's your towel, there's your recliner and here's your toddy, now put your feet up & hush! 



jmfauver said:


> I am not in with the in crowd,so I would bet they was talking about someone else.Especially since I was really having thoughts about closing up on the board over the weekend......But thankfully some of the folks that know me and a few who never met me kicked me in the backside and convinced me to stay....
> 
> It is Miguel


Go ahead, admit it, you didn't want me hunting you down, didja?   



OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!
> That has nothing to do with me!



 or me...............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No kind words for me? 



jmfauver said:


> No feelin mean allowed in here...If you still mad at Miguel you gotta go find him!



I ain`t mad at that mexican. 



rhbama3 said:


> gee, i wonder why......




I ain`t too fond of summertime.  


Keebs said:


> Hey PiggySlayer!!!
> 
> 
> A/C turned up, here's your towel, there's your recliner and here's your toddy, now put your feet up & hush!
> ...



Thanks Keebs!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Go ahead, admit it, you didn't want me hunting you down, didja?



Actually you are one of the reasons I stayed,I did not want ya to hunt me down..cause I skeered......PM incoming


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Actually you are one of the reasons I stayed,I did not want ya to hunt me down..cause I skeered......PM incoming


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 12, 2010)

hmmm...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Hawtty! 


jmfauver said:


> Afternoon,now ya need a good dinner and your ready for sleep I bet....


you are correct, sir! 


Keebs said:


> Hey PiggySlayer!!!
> 
> 
> A/C turned up, here's your towel, there's your recliner and here's your toddy, now put your feet up & hush!
> ...


Hey other hawtty! 


Nicodemus said:


> No kind words for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh. I thought you wuz mad cause you don't hunt deer correctly.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> No kind words for me?



You posted while I was posting!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 12, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> hmmm...



_what?!?!?!?_


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t mad at that mexican.



Maybe once ya look at your pm box that may change ...My Dad and older brother were both lineman,so I know what this heat does to you guys....Thanks for keeping our light on 24x7x365 ...heres to you Nic


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Alls I see is 4 overweight, outta shape, bird legged, middle aged men??



Quack...... Look again. Them ain't bird legs 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey y'all!!!!!!



Hey Girl!!!!!!!!



rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon Babes and Bro's!
> home from work and listening to the rumble of thunder in the distance. Had a brief rain earlier that was just enough to fog my glasses up. Got 3 whining, wet dogs at the back door begging to come in.



 Afternoon Bro!  Must feel purdy good after the weekind hog killin.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 12, 2010)

I was told to go here and then it links you to the S and S....?


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



WOW


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> hmmm...


mmmmmh.......... 



OutFishHim said:


>


oyveysista! 



Luke0927 said:


> I was told to go here and then it links you to the S and S....?



 Right TURN, RIGHT TURN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 12, 2010)

Luke0927 said:


> I was told to go here and then it links you to the S and S....?










MoonPie said:


> WOW


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

got me a good thunder bumper time to get off here


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 12, 2010)

Luke0927 said:


> I was told to go here and then it links you to the S and S....?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> got me a good thunder bumper time to get off here


I probably ain't far behind ya, gotta meet sis with Mama somewhere between here & Dublin............ I hate driving in the rain, and at night and at night in the rain.............. 



bigox911 said:


>



You're a Stawker! You're a Staaawker!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Maybe once ya look at your pm box that may change ...My Dad and older brother were both lineman,so I know what this heat does to you guys....Thanks for keeping our light on 24x7x365 ...heres to you Nic





He tries that stunt with me, and he ain`t gonna like the outcome...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Luke0927 said:


> I was told to go here and then it links you to the S and S....?



Did some quick research and although you do have over 2000 posts, only 1400 count as quality posts. Who's your sponsor? Did you get a rectical exam?


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 12, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>




by the looks guess a whole bunch of nothin goes on in here, I like it


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jul 12, 2010)

Howdy folks


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I probably ain't far behind ya, gotta meet sis with Mama somewhere between here & Dublin............ I hate driving in the rain, and at night and at night in the rain..............
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Stawker! You're a Staaawker!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 12, 2010)

Howdy folks. Hope all is well with everyone.


 I'm sure glad that shutdown is over, but this startup is killing me.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Did some quick research and although you do have over 2000 posts, only 1400 count as quality posts. Who's your sponsor? Did you get a rectical exam?



Well I'd say all bout 2 or so might not be quality so who ever came up with those stats needs a new rectal exam and psych eval


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Did some quick research and although you do have over 2000 posts, only 1400 count as quality posts. Who's your sponsor? Did you get a rectical exam?



My favorite thought at the moment.....
WOW


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2010)

Luke0927 said:


> by the looks guess a whole bunch of nothin goes on in here, I like it



 Another convert!!


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Another convert!!



The upland section running too slow figured I'd get more action in here.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

Afternoon peeps, and WOW's....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 12, 2010)

Afternoon folks..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 12, 2010)

Luke0927 said:


> The upland section running too slow figured I'd get more action in here.....



Once you go Drivler.....you never go back.....


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 12, 2010)

you think they got some kind of secret personal services going on in S & S thats why they are keeping it on the low key...some craigslist action type deal these mods and folks ought to be ashamed thought they had morals......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2010)

Luke0927 said:


> The upland section running too slow figured I'd get more action in here.....


ya never know 'round here................. 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Afternoon peeps, and WOW's....


Heyyyy Tiiimmaaayyyyyyyyyyy! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..


Kim!!!!!!! 



OutFishHim said:


> Once you go Drivler.....you never go back.....


As in "Welcome to the Dark Side"............ mmwwahahahahahahaha............ dang, where's Seth, he does it sooo much better! 



Luke0927 said:


> you think *they got some kind of secret personal services going on in S & S thats why they are keeping it on the low key*...some craigslist action type deal these mods and folks ought to be ashamed thought they had morals......



which they are you referring too & what did you hear???????


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2010)

Luke0927 said:


> you think they got some kind of secret personal services going on in S & S thats why they are keeping it on the low key...some craigslist action type deal these mods and folks ought to be ashamed thought they had morals......





Easy now...


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 12, 2010)

Luke0927 said:


> by the looks guess a whole bunch of nothin goes on in here, I like it



Ya, but there nothin like the nothin that goes on here.



Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Howdy folks



Howdy girl!!!!!!!!



dougefresh said:


> Howdy folks. Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> 
> I'm sure glad that shutdown is over, but this startup is killing me.



 Howdy, Howdy, all's good from my house 




Luke0927 said:


> Well I'd say all bout 2 or so might not be quality so who ever came up with those stats needs a new rectal exam and psych eval



"new rectal exam and psych eval"
ewww!!!!!!! Disgusting and even a little


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Howdy folks. Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> 
> I'm sure glad that shutdown is over, but this startup is killing me.





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Afternoon peeps, and WOW's....





Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Howdy folks





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..



Afternoon folks.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 12, 2010)

Luke0927 said:


> you think they got some kind of secret personal services going on in S & S thats why they are keeping it on the low key...some craigslist action type deal these mods and folks ought to be ashamed thought they had morals......



MAAAN    The mods can take away posts too...careful


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Easy now...



Evenin' Nic.....I see they got ya swingin yer hammer early today.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Once you go Drivler.....you never go back.....



You sayin it's addictive


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> MAAAN    The mods can take away posts too...careful



.....yes they can, just ask.......ummm nevermind.....they got banded...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Once you go Drivler.....you never go back.....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> You sayin it's addictive



It can be....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 12, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .....yes they can, just ask.......ummm nevermind.....they got banded...



Thats Cold....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Howdy folks


Hiya, Schoolgirl!!! 


dougefresh said:


> Howdy folks. Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> 
> I'm sure glad that shutdown is over, but this startup is killing me.


Howdy Doug! 



Luke0927 said:


> Well I'd say all bout 2 or so might not be quality so who ever came up with those stats needs a new rectal exam and psych eval


not a rectal exam, a RECTICAL exam. Not sure what all it entails, but Dr. Quack says its a thorough examination. I'd go with just posting like mad instead. You do know you get double post bonuses for posting in the Spiritual and Political forums?


bigox911 said:


>


Howdy, Lee!


MoonPie said:


> My favorite thought at the moment.....
> WOW


whut? 


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Afternoon peeps, and WOW's....


Didn't i just see you?


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..


Howdy, Kim! Keeping them bugs outta your teeth on the bike rides?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

Yall behavin in heah???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yall behavin in heah???



bevhavin just like you taught us to BBQ......


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Kim! Keeping them bugs outta your teeth on the bike rides?



Yeah,  New face shield helps alot..  See


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yall behavin in heah???



There is no fun in that.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Yara, did you get all settled in yet. Is your moving done?


I will be home on the 30th of this month. I am still in NJ workin, packin, scheduling doctors apts for kids, transferring schools, and trying to breath. I tell ya wut... Georgia is stuck with me cause I ain't doing it again!



Bubbette said:


> Back in midieval times a German city was over run because they ran out of beer and had to drink the water. Germans still drink beer instead of water. The water was contaminated for hundreds of years until sanitation methods were invented. But they still don't trust the water.


Now that's what ya call dedication... sheesh, the things we do for what we love.




Afternoon ya'll....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 12, 2010)

Alright, Got things to do before dark.  Catch ya'll later


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Alright, Got things to do before dark.  Catch ya'll later



Later Bro.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yall behavin in heah???



Good Question Boss 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Alright, Got things to do before dark.  Catch ya'll later



Lookin forward too it RM


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

hello is anyone here


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus...... come out of the woods and start postin somethin....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hello is anyone here



where are we??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 12, 2010)

Beer is good, beer is good, beer is good.... 

Oh wait, i was temporarily taken over by the spirit of Hankus.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> where are we??



I don't know


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Beer is good, beer is good, beer is good....
> 
> Oh wait, i was temporarily taken over by the spirit of Hankus.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I don't know



well, your drivin' aren't ya?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Good Question Boss
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin forward too it RM



Why did you change your screen name?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> well, your drivin' aren't ya?



Uh no I thought you were.....

Oh "edited for profanity " that means Miguel must be driving


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Beer is good, beer is good, beer is good....
> 
> Oh wait, i was temporarily taken over by the spirit of Hankus.





jmfauver said:


>



See sig.

BBl y'all...gotta go pay respect.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> See sig.
> 
> BBl y'all...gotta go pay respect.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hello is anyone here



Heeellllloooo


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hot, wet, tired,   and feelin` mean...


 yep



Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t too fond of summertime.



makes two of us



bigox911 said:


>







dougefresh said:


> Howdy folks. Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> 
> I'm sure glad that shutdown is over, but this startup is killing me.



Howdy douge   Aint sumthin always killin lectricians 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Afternoon peeps, and WOW's....



 kaintuck



OutFishHim said:


> Once you go Drivler.....you never go back.....



to what? 



BBQBOSS said:


> Yall behavin in heah???



never


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why did you change your screen name?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Uh no I thought you were.....
> 
> Oh "edited for profanity " that means Miguel must be driving



OH LAWD......quick, pass me another beer....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Heeellllloooo



see no ignoring ya reading other threads


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> OH LAWD......quick, pass me another beer....



we are so dead


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Now that's what ya call dedication... sheesh, the things we do for what we love.



rekon I'm part German 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hankus...... come out of the woods and start postin somethin....



but I'm hidin



BBQBOSS said:


> Beer is good, beer is good, beer is good....
> 
> Oh wait, i was temporarily taken over by the spirit of Hankus.



Idjit



jmfauver said:


>







Sweetwater said:


> See sig.
> 
> BBl y'all...gotta go pay respect.



still  for all yall involved SW


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> we are so dead


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> OH LAWD......quick, pass me another beer....



gimme two  and


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> rekon I'm part German
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are ya skeered of somethin???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> gimme two  and



Got a whole ice cold cooler full


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> are ya skeered of somethin???



runnin low on alkehol


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


>



you know it is true with him driving...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Got a whole ice cold cooler full



awesome now we jus gotta keep the rest of em out til we get em drank


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> runnin low on alkehol



now that IS a problem!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you know it is true with him driving...



rekon he knows where we goin other than to where we get


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why did you change your screen name?


 
It was called an ultimatum. Auburn fans learn things the hard way and have to make difficult choices from time to time.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> awesome now we jus gotta keep the rest of em out til we get em drank



the WOW's have an open invite of course....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> now that IS a problem!!!!



yep always a worry but I do have a backup at all times


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> awesome now we jus gotta keep the rest of em out til we get em drank



Don't worry I got the guards to cover you guys....especially since I don't drink...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was called an ultimatum. Auburn fans learn things the hard way and have to make difficult choices from time to time.



Well, Well, Well....... look what the cat drug in. 
Evenin' Bro.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> rekon he knows where we goin other than to where we get



he's mexican he don't know right from left


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> the WOW's have an open invite of course....



sure long as they dont mind mixin drinks when run the beer river dry


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Well, Well, Well....... look what the cat drug in.
> Evenin' Bro.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Don't worry I got the guards to cover you guys....especially since I don't drink...



just remember your never too young to start



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Well, Well, Well....... look what the cat drug in.
> Evenin' Bro.



rough lookin aint it
Howdy MigC  its in a can


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


>



got somethin you wanna say do ya???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> got somethin you wanna say do ya???



you know good an well Tiny'd jus say it


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> just remember your never too young to start



I quit in 92 when I was putting 50 drinks away a night at the age of 21...runs in the family decided it would be best to clean up before I killed myself ( or someone else for that matter)...

No it does not bother me to be around folks who enjoy themselves with some,it bothers me when they get to the point at which they don't remember doing stuff...Here to you guys ya can have my share


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> got somethin you wanna say do ya???



I ain't gettin banned


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> you know good an well Tiny'd jus say it



I blame the mexican


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Well, Well, Well....... look what the cat drug in.
> Evenin' Bro.


 
Howdy Timmmaaayyyy.



jmfauver said:


> he's mexican he don't know right from left


 
Spaniard, knuckledragger, Spaniard.



jmfauver said:


> I ain't gettin banned


 
You forgot "yet"..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

woohoo! Just found the power cord and external modem for the broke puter! 
On a different note, Bubbette is out spending money we don't have on a car for my daughter. Kids seemed like a good idea 16 and 18 years ago.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 12, 2010)

alright folks I am packin up the wagon and headin' home..... hope y'all have a good evening. Holla at ya later!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2010)

bunch of grow grow juice falling from the sky


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Timmmaaayyyy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup I am  knuckledragger and proud of it thanks.....Yet,No I did not forget it I will try to get along without anymore trouble,but I can tell ya this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 may be in my future


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo! Just found the power cord and external modem for the broke puter!
> On a different note, Bubbette is out spending money we don't have on a car for my daughter. Kids seemed like a good idea 16 and 18 years ago.



What's Ally-Gator gettin?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I quit in 92 when I was putting 50 drinks away a night at the age of 21...runs in the family decided it would be best to clean up before I killed myself ( or someone else for that matter)...
> 
> No it does not bother me to be around folks who enjoy themselves with some,it bothers me when they get to the point at which they don't remember doing stuff...Here to you guys ya can have my share



good call on the cleanin up fore sumthin happened, and on that note thanks for your share




Keebs said:


> No trolls nor spammers allowed in da driveler, strict rules there!!



hey Keebs  can ya splain this too me


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo! Just found the power cord and external modem for the broke puter!
> On a different note, Bubbette is out spending money we don't have on a car for my daughter. Kids seemed like a good idea 16 and 18 years ago.



WooooHooooo so now you can sell it on the S&S


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> WooooHooooo so now you can sell it on the S&S



do it bamer do it


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> good call on the cleanin up fore sumthin happened, and on that note thanks for your share



Enjoy...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Enjoy...



I always do


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I always do



Somebody has to


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Somebody has to



If somebody dont nobody will


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> What's Ally-Gator gettin?



its a silver Dodge neon that needs new tires. It is a sporty looking little thing. I just hate having to print more money.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> its a silver Dodge neon that needs new tires. It is a sporty looking little thing. I just hate having to print more money.



dodge it or ram it you can have it


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> its a silver Dodge neon that needs new tires. It is a sporty looking little thing. I just hate having to print more money.



Slap some Super Swampers on that puppy and let's take her to the lease.      


Fishbait's harness came in.... FINALLY. 

I just don't see how he's gonna attach that drag-strap to a bag of corn though.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> its a silver Dodge neon that needs new tires. It is a sporty looking little thing. I just hate having to print more money.



just remember to lauder it after printing and don't use the same numbers each time


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Slap some Super Swampers on that puppy and let's take her to the lease.
> 
> 
> Fishbait's harness came in.... FINALLY.
> ...



I didn't know the Great One was waiting on a harness. What does he need a harness for? 4-wheelers for corn and retrieval of head shot hogs. I thought we had it worked out pretty good?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I didn't know the Great One was waiting on a harness. What does he need a harness for? 4-wheelers for corn and retrieval of head shot hogs. I thought we had it worked out pretty good?



Mulberry skeers him.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 12, 2010)

Alrighty, gotta get this camerino wool scarf finished. This one has proven a little more time consuming than some of the others. 

Ready to get this one out of the way so I can finish up two more I'm working on and start on another one. 

Fishbait needs to hurry up and fix supper.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Mulberry skeers him.


That lock on he has there scares me too. However, before you laugh at him too much, wait till you see your new home on Muppet Lane.  


















Just kidding, i climbed your stand too and checked it out.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> OK y'all this infraction was susposed to stay Private and wish it did.  I see it's not - so here's all the sorted details.......
> 
> (this is my email to secondseason):
> 
> ...




At least you admit it...Some folks run away and hide when they get caught...Here is to you


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Gots to go to some blasted meetin 
yall go on and open the new one I done drunk enuff here


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> OK y'all this infraction was susposed to stay Private and wish it did.  I see it's not - so here's all the sorted details.......
> 
> (this is my email to secondseason):
> 
> ...





And to think I just approved your friendship request!

















































Imma gonna like you!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

ya'll got pm's.


----------



## fishbait (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I didn't know the Great One was waiting on a harness. What does he need a harness for? 4-wheelers for corn and retrieval of head shot hogs. I thought we had it worked out pretty good?


I do. Just makes her feel better.


turtlebug said:


> Mulberry skeers him.





rhbama3 said:


> That lock on he has there scares me too. However, before you laugh at him too much, wait till you see your new home on Muppet Lane.
> WHY?   They don't scare me.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Lawd have mercy...

I leave fer an hour and a half and y'all dang near killed this drivler.

Waaay...toooo...goooooo.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 12, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> hmmm...



holy cow...     you didn't say holy cow!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ya'll got pm's.





Thanks.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ya'll got pms.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> holy cow...     you didn't say holy cow!



...it was borderline


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>



that too. 
Must be the heat and humidity......


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> that too.
> Must be the heat and humidity......



I feel ya..had me pukin and crampin workin in that stuff yesterday...

Speakin of pms..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 12, 2010)

What's goin on drivlers? Fixin to get stormy here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I feel ya..had me pukin and crampin workin in that stuff yesterday...
> 
> Speakin of pms..


\
I've got some Midol for sale over in the S&S if you need a deal on some.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 12, 2010)

sweetwater said:


> i feel ya..had me pukin and crampin workin in that stuff yesterday...
> 
> Speakin of pms..



one word.....midol


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> What's goin on drivlers? Fixin to get stormy here.



Been stormin here. Bout to resume grass cutting.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> \
> I've got some Midol for sale over in the S&S if you need a deal on some.





Sterlo58 said:


> one word.....midol





Does it help?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 12, 2010)

Well the windows are rattling here so I guess I will sign off for a while.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> \
> I've got some Midol for sale over in the S&S if you need a deal on some.



rub it in just cause ya'll  swap and sellers have 8 million post  cause you have no lives and live on here 28 hrs a day I got ebay and gunbroker don't need no stinkin S & S


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2010)

Luke0927 said:


> rub it in just cause ya'll swap and sellers have 8 million post cause you have no lives and live on here 28 hrs a day I got ebay and gunbroker don't need no stinkin S & S


 
Now Luke, you know we're only on there 26 hours a day..

Oh, and welcome to the driveler..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Luke0927 said:


> rub it in just cause ya'll  swap and sellers have 8 million post  cause you have no lives and live on here 28 hrs a day I got ebay and gunbroker don't need no stinkin S & S



If it makes you feel better, there are already complaints about the hidden fee's. I asked about them but was told "we call them hidden fee's, 'cause they are hidden. If we tell you what they're for, they wouldn't be hidden anymore." Sounds like  something Dawg2 would say, don't it?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If it makes you feel better, there are already complaints about the hidden fee's. I asked about them but was told "we call them hidden fee's, 'cause they are hidden. If we tell you what they're for, they wouldn't be hidden anymore." Sounds like  something Dawg2 would say, don't it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If it makes you feel better, there are already complaints about the hidden fee's. I asked about them but was told "we call them hidden fee's, 'cause they are hidden. If we tell you what they're for, they wouldn't be hidden anymore." Sounds like something Dawg2 would say, don't it?


 
How do you think they pay the investors of the new S&S their dividends?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Cat got yer toungue Yara?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Cat got yer toungue Yara?



she's back tracking.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> she's back tracking.


 
Is that the same thing as the back stroke?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How do you think they pay the investors of the new S&S their dividends?



i just thought it was a beer and jerky fund.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i just thought it was a beer and jerky fund.



That jerky is expensive.... specially at Striplings.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i just thought it was a beer and jerky fund.



The fund is for all mods and admin. It is used to purchase
pickled eggs and beer to be precise. That is what makes them so ....uh....flatulent.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> The fund is for all mods and admin. It is used to purchase
> pickled eggs and beer to be precise. That is what makes them so ....uh....flatulent.


 
So, Boneboy's been in here today?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Cat got yer toungue Yara?





rhbama3 said:


> she's back tracking.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that the same thing as the back stroke?



I'm not feeling very good.... sorry just lurking.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm not feeling very good.... sorry just lurking.



Sorry sweetie....hope ya gets feelin better.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Sorry sweetie....hope ya gets feelin better.



Gracias.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm not feeling very good.... sorry just lurking.



sowwy, Yara. Hope you get over what ails you.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sowwy, Yara. Hope you get over what ails you.



Gracias part 2....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yara
I have been awol for a few days. What in the world is that in your avatar?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Gracias.....



De nada.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

okay, i gotta get supper going. See ya'll later!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i gotta get supper going. See ya'll later!



Later bama.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> De nada.



Did you google that???


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Did you google that???



Naw...it's amongst the three phrases I remember from 3 years of aceing high school spanish. The other 2 I can't repeat on this forum.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Naw...it's amongst the three phrases I remember from 3 years of aceing high school spanish. The other 2 I can't repeat on this forum.



Figures


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Figures



Yo quiero toka bowl...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yo quiero toka bowl...



Howdy...  

I know one word...   Taco...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy...
> 
> I know one word...   Taco...



Evenin Kim....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin Kim....



Evening,  Kinda quiet in here huh??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> toka bowl...


 
I think Coozie's been doin some of that lately..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening,  Kinda quiet in here huh??



chirp...chirp...chirp...chirp


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think Coozie's been doin some of that lately..



but he didn't inhale.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening,  Kinda quiet in here huh??



Yeah...hankus had to work so....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think Coozie's been doin some of that lately..



Bad coozie


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think Coozie's been doin some of that lately..



Shoot,  Looks like ole Coozie has been doing ALOT of things lately....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yo quiero toka bowl...


Yo tengo.....


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy...
> 
> I know one word...   Taco...



I'm sure ya know a few more.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> chirp...chirp...chirp...chirp



I see you and yer power survived the storm...welcome back.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yo tengo.....
> 
> 
> I'm sure ya know a few more.



Actually, there is a few , But I can't type them here..


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Shoot,  Looks like ole Coozie has been doing ALOT of things lately....



I hate it I missed his visit to our part of the world....I had a pool party to attend.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Actually, there is a few , But I can't type them here..



Mmhhmmm I thought so. I can cuss in 4 different languages.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mmhhmmm I thought so. I can cuss in 4 different languages.



Troy is a very lucky man...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I see you and yer power survived the storm...welcome back.



It was a quick moving storm. Lotta rumble but not much bite.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> It was a quick moving storm. Lotta rumble but not much bite.



We had a good one Friday night.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i just thought it was a beer and jerky fund.



this mite be enuff for me to start my mod campaign



Sterlo58 said:


> The fund is for all mods and admin. It is used to purchase
> pickled eggs and beer to be precise. That is what makes them so ....uh....flatulent.



dismiss previous reply due to breathing issues



Sweetwater said:


> Yeah...hankus had to work so....



but now hes back



YaraG. said:


> Mmhhmmm I thought so. I can cuss in 4 different languages.



showoff


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Troy is a very lucky man...



Why cause I can yell at him in a confusing way?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Aight...who's gonna start the new driveler?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> this mite be enuff for me to start my mod campaign
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can speak "beer" too.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Aight...who's gonna start the new driveler?



Not me!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Why cause I can yell at him in a confusing way?



Who wouldn't love a lady that changes her avatar 5 times a day?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> this mite be enuff for me to start my mod campaign
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evenin bro.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I can speak "beer" too.....



when I talk  in beer how come others look at me like I'm crazy  is it me or do ya get the same thing


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

For Donna...

Pictures of you
They're still on my mind
You had the smile
That could light up the world
Now it rains
It seems the sun never shines
And I'll drive down
This lonely lonely road
Ooh I got this feelin'
Girl, I gotta let you go
'Cause now you've got to fly
Fly to the angels
Heavens awaits your heart
And flowers bloom in your name
oh oh oh oh oh!
You've got to fly
Fly to the angels
All the stars in the night
Shine in your name
You know it hurts me
Way deep inside
When I turn and look
And find that you're not there
I try to convince myself
That the pain, the pain
It's still not gone.
And still I drive down
This lonely lonely road
Ooh I got this feelin'
Girl, I gotta let you go
'but now you've got to fly
Fly to the angels
Heavens awaits your heart
And flowers bloom in your name
oh oh oh oh oh
You've got to fly
Fly to the angels
All the stars in the night
Shine in your name
ooh oh you know
you gotta fly!
ooh yeah!
and still I drive down 
this lonely lonely road 
ooh I got this feelin 
oh, I cant let you go 
but I know that you 
got to fly
Fly to the angels
Heavens awaits your heart
And flowers bloom in your name
oh oh oh oh oh!
You've got to fly
Fly to the angels
All the stars in the sky
Shine in your name yeah 
oh


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin bro.



got a little captain in me tonite (insert capt morgan smiley here)

check that pm ya mite like it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> For Donna...
> 
> Pictures of you
> They're still on my mind
> ...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> got a little captain in me tonite (insert capt morgan smiley here)
> 
> check that pm ya mite like it



I replied bro.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



Yeah...me too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Who's Donna? 
Let me think for a minute about a new thread title...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeah...me too.



lost a friend from high school this year hadnt seen him since graduation, I had been tryin to get a reason to see his folks the week fore he passed (anyerism got him) he was like 24 so ya never know when friends are gonna punch their card


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Who's Donna?
> Let me think for a minute about a new thread title...



My dear friend in my avatar that lost her battle with lung cancer Saturday.

Thread title...Drivlin down yer chin?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> lost a friend from high school this year hadnt seen him since graduation, I had been tryin to get a reason to see his folks the week fore he passed (anyerism got him) he was like 24 so ya never know when friends are gonna punch their card



Nope....You know not the time nor the place...

The good Lord taught me early about who's in charge.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater, my regrets ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> My dear friend in my avatar that lost her battle with lung cancer Saturday.
> 
> Thread title...Drivlin down yer chin?



Sorry to hear that, Sweetwater. I didn't get on here much at all this weekend so i missed that. Prayers for the family.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Who's Donna?
> Let me think for a minute about a new thread title...





Sweetwater said:


> Just got a call...
> 
> My dear friend Donna Rudolph lost her battle with lung cancer this morning at Kennestone hospital. She fought her battle with grace, courage, and dignity....as only she could. She never complained or griped. Her mother went not a month ago.



here bamer


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm.....driveling.......away  ?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sweetwater, my regrets ...



look heres the closer


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> here bamer



Thanks, Hankus.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

where slip fer last post drama


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

gettin close


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

last


----------



## Hankus (Jul 12, 2010)

post


----------

